# CocoNUT - New Addition....



## CocoNUT (Jan 9, 2013)

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
*WV USA! (panhandle area) I think we're a zone 7...I'm in a valley.*
2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
*married with ONE EVIL child! *
3.    How would you define your farm?
*pleasure/hobby farm.* 
4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
*fence the rest of the property; spin, laze about....* 
5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
*I have built things previously...do I "want" to...not really. Can I? Yes.* 
6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
*Nope.*
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
*Probably stories of my grandma growing up on a VERY rural farm *! 
8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
* hobby*
9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
* I am a source of all kinds of "useless" information! I ALWAYS want to learn more.... *
10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
* hard core stuff! * 
11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
*yes*
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
* SLEEPING! Or spinning, drawing, painting, crocheting, etc. *
13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
*  Nope...but that would be SOOOO cool! * 
14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
*  yes and yes. * 
15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
* can you say "unrestricted" baby?! WOOO HOOO! (just no junk yard OR selling alcohol)*
 16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
* nope *
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
*YES! Tomatoes; I LOVE edible landscaping - but I'm starting over again as we just moved here 1.5 years ago. *
18.   Do you fish?  Bait or explosives?
*Nope. (explosives seems a little like cheating to me....)*
19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
*  3 +acres.*
20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
* huh? I have a degree.... *
21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
* Hmmm....still working on that. *
22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
*Something called "real life"...where classes were geared towards the things/skills in life that are REALLY needed to live day-to-day! Not this crap they have to spend all your money on that doesn't "prepare" you for REAL life! *
23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
*I have in the past. Made musical instruments. *
24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
*Sure...I've studied human herbal medicine...*
25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
*I would live in a temperate environment with lots of farmland...on the ocean! *
26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
*yes*
27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
*?*
28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
*Mom's side of the family is all into ranching. But no...no immediate family members are "into" animals like I am.*
29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
*LOVE to cook (when I have time). Yes, interested in more natural foods. *
30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
*Hmm...don't know about 'best'....WORST: when my goat Fauna died in my arms due to heatstroke last summer during the heat     wave that wiped out all the power. That broke my heart. *
31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
*No...would LOVE to hunt though. Hubby's not into it anymore. *
32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
*Lack of friends?  The desire to do things myself really. *
33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
*I've processed my own rabbits. I also can/preserve in the summer. *
34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
*When finances allow, I'd like to install some solar panels for energy. *
35    What is on your to do list?
*What ISN'T on my 'to do' list! *
36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
*No - that's pretty hard-core. I wouldn't mind doing it, just don't know if I could. *
37.   In what do you trust?
*Myself. *
38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
*Absolutely.*
39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
*Yes...it's made me happier, more 'satisfied,' and given me a purpose. *


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 9, 2013)

WEST VIRGINIA!!

I just watched, for the first time, a show called BuckWild!!!

That is a beautiful state, all those beautiful hills and hollers.

but those kids, West Virginia, Jersey Shore!!

The world is a different place now days.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes! Another core member of BYH's making a journal. Good day and good stuff. lol

Looking forward to following this journal. (I'll add it to the ever extending list) lol


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 9, 2013)

So I'm finally giving in and creating my own "journal" where I can blabber on and on about absolutely nothing!   I'm SURE I'll be able to find SOMETHING to blabber about....Maybe I should talk about the critters I have...

We have meat rabbits (muts mostly), a couple flemmish giants, and my angoras - mostly german hybrids. (I have two english angora bucks.)
We have the four goats - Flora (herd queen and all around PITA), Jimmy, Lyla, and Sohpie. (They're all nubians.) Snuggles, my CVM lamb who has been outside for 3 weeks now is doing well; Gus - my shar LGD; we also have chickens, a couple guineas, ducks, and 3 african geese. The cats are pets...and we have a "few" of them! I call it "putty-palooza" when we're all cuddled together! 

I work full-time and have a 3-hour round trip commute everyday. I've just started to carpool with a guy in my office and his buddy...it's pretty cool. Gives me people to chatter with during the commute. 

I spin, crochet, and am learning (thank you youtube) to knit - sorta. 

So now I get to BORE everyone to tears with my FUN happenings!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 9, 2013)

I can't wait to read your future posts!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 9, 2013)

You know I think I saw something about BuckWild on Yahoo or CNN or something like that. WV already has a "bad" reputation...it's nice to know they've found a way to create even MORE stereotypes about our kids! We're not in the hollers...that's pretty central and southern WV. I'm up in the "northern Virginia" part of WV...the part that the rest of the state always forgets about! Our area is populated by a lot of transplants from the DC/Metro area. We have kind of a clash of cultures that goes on...city folk (HOA types) and the locals. I prefer the locals...hence we moved OUT of the 'city' area and into the 'country'! Unforunately, this area is growing pretty fast....I just HOPE where I am stays country! 
@ Straw - I'll be SURE to bore you SILLY with tales of my fumbling through farm life! Maybe I'll get better at writing "witty" tales of my husband's destruction of things he's trying to fix....


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 9, 2013)

@ greenbean - I posted the link to the Charlotte NC Fiber festival on Bridge's journal...hope you saw it!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 9, 2013)

> @ Straw - I'll be SURE to bore you SILLY with tales of my fumbling through farm life! Maybe I'll get better at writing "witty" tales of my husband's destruction of things he's trying to fix....


Looking forward to it.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 9, 2013)

I did see it, thank you!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 9, 2013)

Welcome to journaling.  I'm beginning to wonder if I shouldn't take up crocheting, or needlepoint (I used to like doing the little kits) or something along those lines. It at least would be something to do at night after the kids are asleep. I'd rather have a book but they are too expensive to buy all the time and I rarely get to the library. Tried to tell DH a kindle would be nice for me but got a "no" and a  on that idea.

Looking forward to reading about all your farm adventures.


----------



## porkchop48 (Jan 9, 2013)

Which panhandle are you from?


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 9, 2013)

wv (west virginia)


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 9, 2013)

Ramble on CocoNUT!


----------



## porkchop48 (Jan 9, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> wv (west virginia)


Ok maybe I should have worded that one a bit different. 

The Northern panhandle that sticks up or the one closer to DC?


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 9, 2013)

huh...I've NEVER heard of the pointy part referred to as a panhandle! I'm on the panhandle jutting into VA...pointing at DC.


----------



## porkchop48 (Jan 9, 2013)

Yep we always called it the Northern Panhandle. I lived there for the last 18 years of my last... I moved to Ohio  a year and a half ago.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2013)

Yay Coco!  I must say I am shocked that you of all people actually used the list....you just seem to be such a non-conformer!  

I for one can't wait to see some pictures.... hint hint.....of a certain special dog...and a certain special lamb! 

Glad you started your journal!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 9, 2013)

Just came online...and there I see you started your journal....woo hoooooo!!!! 

And I hear you about WV having a reputation from stupid tv shows...some people ask if there are lots of moonshiners in our part of MS after seeing that show 

Hubby's brother and wife moved from Florida to WV, rural area after living all their lives in Orlando...they are loving it so much!!!!  Beautiful country 

Looking forward to reading your journal...and really...you can't be as boring as me


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 10, 2013)

Yep pics are expected you know!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok...I think I'll spend some time this weekend taking photos....

Now for the BORING blabber....so I spent a good chunk of my day off yesterday cleaning. So much so that my back is all messed up! Bon...I know you feel my pain here! Lower back is all swollen...I'm ok for sitting....and ok for standing (once I get upright)...but the transition is a PAIN! I've got ICY HOT patches on and it's not helping! I might have to bust out the SUPER STRENGTH Tiger Balm tonight...if this is still as bad as it is now! 

Oh Southern....I figured I'd use the list of questions so that people could learn a little MORE about me...I'll "conform"...if just to get started! I'm good at brainstorming...mostly for OTHER people though! 

Oh..it's SUPPOSED to get up into the HIGH 60's out here this weekend! I have MIXED feelings about that. The yard is such a soggy mess....I doubt it'll help much. Maybe it'll be easier to get my hubby to do chores if it's nice out? 

@ porkchop - well that makes sense now....cause we're always referred to as the "Eastern Panhandle"....DUH! Beautiful area up by where you were. 

@ Bon - well I hate to be the one to say it...but we see our share of "stereotypes" up in our area! We don't have AS MANY of them...but they do show up at Wally World at certain times!   Fortunately we didn't move to an area where we need to be MORE WORRIED about our neighbors than anything else! (We do have those areas around though!) Everyone pretty much keeps to themselves in our area...although we do kinda keep eyes on each other. When some guy tried to break into my house (when I was home)...I told the neighbors about it a couple days later and they'd had their own experience! The guy was caught/arrested not too long after that...


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 10, 2013)

I am looking forward to reading your journal!!!!!!
Lol, yes, now you need pictures!!!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok...I just found out WHY my DD forgot her backpack yesterday (for school). 

Thanks to inspiration from Bridge, my daughter wanted to try her hand at felting (needle)...and she has been doing that for a while. Well...she's also become interested in sewing (by hand) and had gone through my stash of fabrics. She picked out this butterfly fleece piece...not a large piece...and started needle felting colored wool into "polka dots" onto the piece of fabric. When I asked her what she was making, she responded "a baby blanket for my teacher." Her 3rd grade teacher is in her last month of pregnancy and about to go on maternity leave. (her first child). My daughter has been wanting to make her teacher something for the baby...so she made her this blanket! When my DH was getting DD ready to leave for school yesterday, DD freaked out cause she had left the blanket in the house...ran back inside to retrieve it...leaving the backpack on the couch! She forgot her backpack...but remembered the baby gift! Isn't that sweet?! Per her requests, I'm trying to track down some sewing lessons for her too. I love how creative she is!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 10, 2013)

That is cute!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 10, 2013)

Coco...I can tell I'd love and totally enjoy spending time with your daughter...that awesome story brings back memories of when my daughter was little...well...come to think of it..she is the same today, much to the benefit of her daughters


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 10, 2013)

Well I thought that was awesome...ESPECIALLY since we're starting the 'sassy years' of lipping off at me! Doesn't do it to daddy...sasses me all evening...THEN expects me to be all cuddly at bedtime! STRANGE child! 

OH...and I'm SOOOO excited! I FINALLY got my little sock looms I'd ordered online! Now I can (supposedly) make AWESOME socks...QUICKLY! YAY!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh so cute that she is making something for her teacher. She's a little creative whiz! 

I can't wait to see you sock loom! How exciting! Please tell us how it works out.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm SO Horrible....I've got the sock loom AND yarn in my purse here at my desk at work! I haven't busted it out yet....but if my neighbors start their Friday blabbering...I'm going to put in the earphones and get started!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 11, 2013)

ok...so i haven't been able to bust out my little loom yet. for whatever reason, people have decided they wish to socialize with me today...
oh well...I won't look a gift-horse in the mouth i guess. today is draaaaaaging! i just want to get home, get the kid off with grandma/pa, snuggle up and get some zzzzzs! MAYBE I'll try out my little loom here tonight. I'm just tired and my back is pretty swollen...so sitting or standing is pretty painful...carrying ANYTHING is NOT happening...
Ok...let's see what other kinds of trouble i can get myself into.....


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hope your back feels better soon!

And Coco...seeing what kind of trouble you can get into?  A gal after my own heart


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks bon 
I'm a 'mischevious' one!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok....so I've acquired Baby...and her hooves REALLY need a trimming. I should be getting to that tomorrow...HOPEFULLY. She has settled in pretty nicely too. Not afraid to eat out of the same bucket as the others...which is different from where she came from (she was bullied). Snuggles seems pretty intimidated by her...but I'm sure that'll change. Seems she's warming up to me too. She's a little flighty...but Icelandics are like that...simply feral! (Photos are coming...)

Long day tomorrow...cell phone is crapped out...so I have to get another one. I HATE shopping for cell phones or any technology type things! The EVIL ONE has a delayed school start tomorrow...so two extra hours of sleep...another way my 'off' day is going to be eaten up! So...child, chores, phone, need to pickup hay and feed (more chores), clean...doesn't tomorrow sound FUN?! Oh and I want to finish the bobbin/skein I've started (wool).  I'm STILL going to TRY and get out to Bridge's if I can swing it! Gotta get out there! 

Dang weather system has given me one of those nasty migranes again. This sucks! But at least we don't have ice all over everything like down by Bon! Oh..and we'll have to chat about the importance of a "good" handshake later as well! Hope everyone is doing well...staying safe, DRY, and WARM (Bon)!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 15, 2013)

"The EVIL ONE" cracks me up. haha Well not her so much but you calling her that.

You been to Bridges yet?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 15, 2013)

Yup Coco...sounds like you have a busy day ahead of you...hope you get a restful sleep 

Staying warm and safe here, but need to take the dogs out soon and do another sheep maternity ward check here...still raining hard...freezing rain still...wish I'd taken the outside Christmas lights down already...geesh...have real icicles on them now


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 16, 2013)

Sounds like a busy day Coco! Hope you have time to swing by, if not I understand. You'll get here eventually!

PICS. :/


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok...so I've FINALLY retrieved my avocado, carne asada burrito from the microwave and I'm ready to blabber...

The Handshake - Ok ladies and gents...please remember the importance of a GOOD handshake. It can tell a lot about you and how you feel about the person whose hand you're shaking. Be firm, but not rough; go straight on, not putting your hand over or under theirs; and look them in the eye! My DH and I were invited out with his coworker, the wife and their friends this past weekend. I noticed my Hubby's coworker's wife gave my husband a very good handshake...and gave me the limp, girly, fingertips-only handshake and didn't even look at me. I was not impressed. Just remember folks...SOME people DO know the value of a handshake and what it can reveal. (no issues with the men's handshakes!)

Now my cell phone had completely crapped out on me! I do mean completely! It was kinda spotty for a while...then pouf...it went south! So i spent a rediculous amount of time last night, researching a replacement and settled on one. Great. Now I get home (after stopping at the feed store to load up..an older gentleman did offer to help me load up!) and I'm trying to figure out how to use this snazzy dooodad! I cant' transfer the information stored on the old phone cause it's COMPLETELY hosed..so now I'm trying to remember everyone's numbers...and of course, i can't! 

Oh yeah...forgot to mention, went out to feed the critters adn Gus is a muddy mess! It's like she's been ROLLING AROUND in the mud! Seriously...I'll try and get a photo with my new phone! Walking down to the barn is taking my life into my own hands! Talk about a slippery mess...YUCK! I managed to get Baby's hooves trimmed a bit and in turn, got myself all wet and muddy! Then between the dog and the goats...the rest of me got all mucky, until I was mostly covered in mud and muck! Nevermind the hay I got down my shirt and all in my hair...I finally had to change clothes once I got in the house cause I was such a stinky, dirty mess! Oh...and Bon...this morning, all the trees in our valley have a layer of ice on all the upper most branches. It's really beautiful, in a ethereal kinda way, but I'm just waiting to see how nasty my early morning commute is going to be tomorrow! All the rivers are MASSIVELY overflowing...waaay above flood levels. We have a pond in our pasture...most of it is a soggy mess...AND we have a stream at the edge of our woods! 

Gus went nuts at hearing some kind of bird, probably a turkey, in the woods behind our place. That dog...she's a mess right now! 

Ok...I'm off to figure out the new phone again....then I gotta go back to the feed store to get straw and hay....FUN!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2013)

The handshake thing.... ladies do not shake hands...ever... it is not proper etiquette for a woman. A lady nods to greet a gentleman...not shake his hand! A gentleman that extends his hand in a "mans" handshake to a woman is silly! Sometimes it is acceptable to "honor" a woman.. with the woman gently extending hand , palm down somewhat curved over to where the gentleman holds his hand sideways and is under her hand, thumb over the front of her fingers gently with a greet and nod. Woman shaking womans hands...seriously??  Personally.... don't touch my hands!  GERMS people! Germs!  

I really wish you had all that on video Coco! Straw in your hair and shirt...mud everywhere.    

WHERE IS OUR PICTURE??????????? Messed up phone IS NO EXCUSE! We are picture addicts here.. you are depriving us. What is wrong with you? 

Gus thought it was a velociraptor! and she was ready for it!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3. That the phone you need.

Southern and her germs. Weirdo!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2013)

shut up straw!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 16, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Samsung Galaxy S3. That the phone you need.
> 
> Southern and her germs. Weirdo!


I don't know how, with so many kids (human ones, that is), Southern could possibly have an issue with germs.....you'd think she'd be desensitized to them by now.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

Gotta agree with Coco here. No limp wristed handshakes for me.  I'm not a fragile thing that will be crushed by a firm handshake. Would much rather be treated as an equal than coddled . My knee jerk reaction to one of those flimsy handshakes is always to wipe my hand on my jeans, lol!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not going to give Southern a hard time....EVEN THOUGH she seems to be remembering a bygone era!  I can see in the DEEP SOUTH where that type of bowing and hand-holding is appropriate...but my dad was a serious businessman...and sexism was no longer tolerated! heck...do you all know how many of those EEO workshops I've had to sit through?! That he had to go through?  Heck, my dad used to practice with me...and this was AFTER they sent me to "Charm School" several times! But this was a WOMAN giving me the weak wrist finger touch. I'm with RemudaOne on that one...treat me as an equal. (Doesn't mean I can't be treated like a lady - as long as I act like one!)  And GERMS? Really?! Maybe Southern doesn't need any MORE germs...or STRANGE germs!  I don't blame her on that one at all! Esepcially after her most recent bout! Keep some hand sanitizer in the clutch purse or back pocket and you'll be fine! 

And Remuda - I have the same reaction...like my hand has been slimed or something! Eeeeeew! 

Oh yeah...talking to our neighborhood "country boy" about that 'turkey' I heard dearlier. It wasn't a turkey. It was our resident bobcat! No wonder why Gus was going NUTSO! They apparently have a trail up at the back line of our property...in the woods back there. Also been having some coyotes pretty close to the neighboring houses too. Time to get that pasture fenced in and let Gus take it over! 

@ Straw...my DH had a Samsung...it crapped out pretty fast. Now...to be fair to the phone...my husband does have a 'way' about killing cars and cell phones...HOWEVER...it didn't last as long as his others! 

As for photos of baby...it's now dark adn still rainy and slickery out there...no photos tonight! Ha  ha! I will torture you all! Mwaaaaa haa ha ha ha ha!   I won't forget though...I promise!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

> @ Straw...my DH had a Samsung...it crapped out pretty fast. Now...to be fair to the phone...my husband does have a 'way' about killing cars and cell phones...HOWEVER...it didn't last as long as his others!


I've never been a Samsung fan either but I've only heard good things about it. It's my "dream phone" lol


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 16, 2013)

Now I don't mean to offend anyone...but dang! I couldn't believe how expensive some of these phones are! Oh...for roughly $1K I could have a black or white IPHONE! OMG!  For that much money it better do all my chores, clean my house, feed my critters, go to work FOR me (and do all my work for me) and babysit my EVIL ONE!   But I work with a bunch of people who have them....MORE than one in each family too!   That's a lot of feed or critters you could buy with all that money! Nevermind you have to have a PhD just to be able to use the thing (or a 12 year old kid).


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

Or a 12 year old kid. lol

btw with most phone companies you don't need to pay for the phone as long as you have a two year contract with them. You get the phone for free but have to pay data packages, minutes, etc etc


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 17, 2013)

I know...in my younger years   I worked for a couple cell phone companies...Oh the stories I could tell. (NOT) I'm a commitment-phobe when it comes to stuff like that...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 17, 2013)

Okay this thread is a hoot.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 17, 2013)

well...we aim to please Pearce....here at CocoNUT's village! Remember the stories of the village idiot? NOT ME! But I TRY to have a sense of humor about things. 

Now...I went mud sliding (back in 'the day'...that was a TOTALLY DIFFERENT experience) this evening while feeding the critters. Seems all this water/rain/sleet has made quite a mess of things. Gus was dry at least. My herd queen Flora is driving me nuts...eating the danged dog food (unless I put wet food all over the dry.) I guess SOME goats are carnivorous! Baby was happy to see me...although she wouldn't let me touch her. She showed more interest in me than the food.

I THOUGHT I was smelling some seriously STRONG cologne while I was out there.I kept sniffing the air...trying to figure out what IDIOT would be out there hunting...wearing such STRONG cologne. Turns out it was the smoke from the neighbor's chimney. They must be burning some kind of pine or other smelly wood. It really reminded me of Polo or some such fany thing. (almost male soapy smelling) I've got a great sniffer...it can be a good thing..or a BAD thing....

You know...I swear those animals (even the birds) ENJOY watching me slip and slide all over the danged yard! I can hear them laughing...giggling at my funny dance moves....


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2013)

hey Coco-    for makin' me laugh and bringing humor to the day!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 17, 2013)

aaawwwww thanks! 
It's nice to make at least ONE person smile a day! :bun


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 17, 2013)

You give us smiles on many days


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah well Bon...just keep those lambie photos coming and we'll get those "awwww" moments! Even your discriptions of them boinking around - I can SOOOO picture it!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 18, 2013)

I lmao on nearly every one of your posts! haha 

btw it's like that out here too. Slipping and sliding everywhere. :/


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 18, 2013)

Well...for a laugh then...I was going to ask for Bon (on her journal thread) to keep those photos of the "boinking lambs" coming....but then thought better of it! Some things just don't come out properly and can lead to all kinds of terrible interpretations! I'm slowly learning how to  - SLOWLY! I figure by the time I'm 80 or 90 I might've learned that lesson fully!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 18, 2013)

Now...Coco that is funnier than you know...silly ram lamb is playing grown up ram mating the little ewes...lots of boinking on today 

I'm not sure when to tell little ram lamb just what the rubber green band around his jewels is all about...maybe when he gets a little older, or when they fall off :/


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 18, 2013)

Ah let him have his "fun"....he apparently needs to FEEL like he's a BIG BOY! You know...trying to convince the ladies (& himself) of his...um....prowress! 

I caught Ruger (one of my angora bunny babies) trying to 'boink' his sister (Smith) last night! He, & his brother Wesson, are no longer in the cage with mom and sissies! Ruger's had dropped....Wesson's hadn't yet. Danged bunnies! It's a GOOD THING Ruger is so danged cute! It IS funny to watch them try and try adn try and try and try! The expressions on my does faces sometimes!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok folks...here are some of the aforementioned  photos of Baby AND Snuggles - taken today! 





Baby NEEDS to be shorn or plucked...she's a moorit-colored Icelandic. She's a little stunted...hence she ended up at my personal petting zoo where she will be loved and spoilt and pestered to no end!





Snuggles kept moving while I was trying to take these photos! (This was also right after feeding time...) Don't mind the plastic bubble wrap...that was our feeble attempt at letting the critters have fun popping the bubbles! 
And the chair was for them to lounge around and bask in the sun! (not really...it was my throne...but Sophie Goat keeps launching herself off of it and knocking it over....the hose was ONE of Gus' MANY "victims" of this past summer! 





and just because he's SO FLIPPING handsome...ONE of my (many) FUZZY LOVES...Sowen...




Oh...and the Egyptian Mau we are (permanently) housing for a friend.......his Royal Highness....


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 19, 2013)

All so cute


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh...and Gus made her first "kill" of an invaider sometime in the last 24 hours!   It was a MOUSE! She hadn't eaten it...but it was dead...and I know it wasn't one of the cats cause it was in Gus' territory! I praised her greatly for her accomplishment! Such a gooooood gurl! 

Now hopefully she won't spend all night barking AGAIN!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 19, 2013)

Well here I thought you had an actual baby lamb.  She is cute though.  Snuggles has grown up.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yay for Gustina!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 19, 2013)

Baby was the name she came with! She was stunted due to her mom's treatment and my friend felt bad that she was always being bullied by the 'normal' sized sheep. My girlfriend has been having to feed her separately and has called her Baby the entire year...so if you say "Hi Baby"...she comes running! Hence the 'baby'....sorry about that! She is a tiny little thing though! Snuggles is a little afraid of her too! But they seem to be getting on really well...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 19, 2013)

> Now hopefully she won't spend all night barking AGAIN!


But she needs to protect you from all those mice! ha


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey Man...I don't know if you're aware or not...but these WV mice are vicious! 
..."they have these great big sharp teeth..." and they attack you when you're not looking....eating your garden plants and rabbit feed!

Heck...we've got FOUR outdoor cats...and they've only brought me ONE stinking vole. Now the dog has gotten me a (larger) mouse. They're one for one now....I don't know if those cats are worth feeding if the dog can outdo them! 

Oh...and she's barking at something again tonight. I think that bobcat has been prowling around again now that I've got the chickens in the pasture coop again. Hmmmm......I might need to stay up with the surefire and a riffle! Nah...i'll make the DH do it! Good thing we don't have a screen in the kitchen window...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 19, 2013)

> I don't know if those cats are worth feeding


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 20, 2013)

Aww Baby and Snuggles are so cute!   Baby is really sweet looking. Wait until you see Stubby, my Icelandic wether! He looks a lot like Baby. And our bengal cat looks very much like your Mau! I can't wait for you to come and see everyone today!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 20, 2013)

They are so cute together! Baby and Lil'Seh have that same babyish look. maybe it's the stunting? I don't know but his face is so cute. Baby is a he right?


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 20, 2013)

@ Straw....I'm debating feeding one or two of the cats TO the dog! She so badly want to play with one of them...he teases her through the fence! 

@ SBC - Baby is a girl actually. So both snuggles and Baby are girls. We were offered a really sweet ram too...but I don't want to deal with all that...esepcially right now with Snuggles being so young! (Baby will be a year old this spring.)

@Bridge...I can't wait either! I'm about to burst! Still waiting on the DD's girlfriend's mom to come pick her daughter up! (If she doesn't show up soon, I'm bringing BOTH girls!)


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 20, 2013)

I JUST got back! 
I'm probably going to beat Bridge because she had to feed all the critters! (She's got the better photos though...)

Ok...so Marlow...to PROVE how geographicall challenged I am...we overshot their place, went the super-long, back way because I MISSED the turn! I THOUGHT I knew where I was going...and bamo! I missed it ~ but we did get to drive through scenic Middleburg, VA! 

So we got the farm tour...the place is beautiful! Hills galore...there isn't a 'bad' view anywhere! I thought I was in critter HEAVEN! We were greeting by the VICIOUS (*sarcasm*) dogs...then assaulted by their demands for affection! Then we got to go out and meet the goats...Oh...Mike is SUCH a handsome guy...and friendly! I was giving/getting kisses...no photos of that though. Don't want DH getting jealous! Those kids are so darned CUTE! Oh MY! (Notice the Sometimes EVIL ONE with Bridge and another kid...)





 We were even there for the morning feeding! 





Taco the pig wasn't too interested in us...we wouldn't get close enough for me to molest him! We got to see the differet sheepy areas...Dipsy is a sweetie! He's so handsome! I just wanted to snuggle him...but alas...all the sheepies were VERY apprehensive of the Sometimes EVIL ONE! We got to see the beautiful Finn Mountain (the hilltop where the finnsheep are....) and Kiko Joe and his harem...(photos were taken of him for Straw...look for Bridge to post those)...then I made nicey nicey with a couple of the horses. Bridge and the Evil One almost ditched me...actually I wasn't paying attention as they headed towards Jacob Beach....

WOW! Jacob Beach was all kinds of cool! I would LOVE to lay out down and tan...but I'm afraid someone might call the media and wonder how a whale had managed to get this far upstream/inland and beach itself!  We got to meet the INFAMOUS Uriah. He's so cute....NICE LOOKING wool on him! 





OH we watched as he tried to go after Bridge....he was less inclined when we got in there too. I DID keep an eye on him when the Evil One was distracted by playing in the sand...but he was more interested in what we were doing with his girl....LOVE SCRATCHES! OH YEAH! Bridge got some photos of me trying to win him over with love scratches....I've got some of her....





Oh we got to do some felting...the Evil One made little people with crazy-colored hair. I got to see the looms and the purse and the runner and the belt...and the.....!!!!!  So awesome! Bridge is kicking butt with the weaving I must say! But no one wants to be bored with our fiber-fools talk! 

Fun was had by all! Oh...and so you all don't think I'm ONLY showing photos of Bridge and the EVIL ONE...Here's Bridge and I...taken by the Evil One who was half-asleep at the time. I want everyone to know...I have HEAVILY photo-shopped myself in this photo to add on about 80 extra pounds and a few extra chins! I am actually a SUPER MODEL, I just don't want to intimidate anyone with  my fantastic looks....  





Thank you Bridge for such an awesome time! (& thanks for letting us leave without forcing us to help feed everyone!)
Now I've gotta get to that spinning assignment I've been given....


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 20, 2013)

Great photo blog of your trip! It was so much fun having you guys, and I'm so glad you waited until a beautiful day to come! We covered ALL the bases, didn't we? We did the whole outside tour and were personally introduced to just about every animal on the farm! It was totally cool hanging out down at Jacob Beach. 

Then inside we had so much fun rubbing wool against our faces, lol.  Oh you even got to meet Ruth.  A great time was had by all! Now I have to get my pics off my camera and post them. I guess I'll post them here!

Oh and the "Evil One" wasn't evil at all. She was a sweetheart and was very well behaved and fun and adorable!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 20, 2013)

So cool! 

First, I must go there sometime. I really want to see all the critters and you know what? Jacob Beach looks EXACTLY what the backyard looked like a few houses ago. A creek and sand and a beach in the backyard. I mean it looks so much the same that it freaked me out. Like is Bridge at my old house? haha

Ok so in the first picture, with Bridge and the EVIL ONE, do you know how old that Boer baby is? He's big! 

Gosh that Uriah has some awesome horns doesn't he? You get that ducktape? 



> but I'm afraid someone might call the media and wonder how a whale had managed to get this far upstream/inland and beach itself!


:lua you're CRAZY!

That's awesome you guys had such a good time. Bridge I think your place would be a good Herdstock place???


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 20, 2013)

You know Bridge...I did compliment the EVIL ONE on how good she was! I even noticed how she didn't even try correcting Ruth when she mispronounced her name! Thankfully that sleepover had drained her of some of her 'beans' as Bon calls it...She zonked in the car on the way home...finally was able to coax her out of the car and into the house in time for her to pass out on the couch....daddy carried her to her room and she's still in there, sleeping away! 
Oh...and I got one more souvenier from your place....a burr on my sock! Too funny...I'll bet it's from the dog! 
Can't wait for you to post your photos...you got some really good ones!

Edited to add - HOW did I end up with sand in my EAR?!?!?!?


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh and Straw...I was trying to convince Bridge to do a herdstock at her place too! saying we could all camp out on the beach...bonfires....but remember...that stream is only so big right now cause of all the rain/snow. but it is SOOO cool!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 20, 2013)

> Can't wait for you to post your photos


\
x2

Yes I say we do it at Bridge's place!!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm glad yall had fun!  Those pictures are awesome, can't wait to see the rest 

This is probably a dumb question, what's a herdstock?


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 20, 2013)

A herdstock would be an event/day/gathering of BYH members in a given area. Basically a 'social' for BYHers. 
So in this case...it would be whoever from BYH could make it up to (in this example) Bridge's place! And we could all socialize and meet each other.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 20, 2013)

Ohh, that sounds fun.  I'm horribly awkward and shy in social situations, I'd probably look like a deer caught in headlights.  But I think it'd be fun!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow...so glad you all had an awesome time!!!!  And love the photo blog 

Now...you must stop calling that sweet child the evil one...she looks ever so darling, and a child full of beans is a happy child and a delight!  You don't seem like the kind of Mama who would want a boring super well behaved, predictable child!  

No more talk of being a whale Missy...you are both beautiful 

Would have loved to be there with you all...but photos help


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh greenbean...don't be fooled by my nutty nature...I'm EXTREMELY socially awkward! Seriously! I'm just a goofball...and not everyone likes that. I'm also one of those "useless information" types...REAL THRILLING! Oh and I jabber incessently...  But throw in a couple critters and those of us who don't do 'polite conversation' well...well we can play with the critters!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh Bon...poor poor Bon. Do NOT be SUCKED IN by her adorable exterior! Deep inside that adorable facade...lies a DEMON! Fangs dripping with the blood of her victims! Sassiness that makes Sassy seem like a wus!  Nah...she's MOSTLY good. I have been bored to tears with kids who aren't as 'creative' as she is. She's a product of her momma and daddy...screwed on both sides of the family tree! 

Oh the whale joke is a long-standing one that goes back to High School. I love food too much to diet and am too lazy to exercise. Although I dream of having the body of a swimsuit model...I enjoy life too much to care about spending any free time on a tredmill or whatever. Besides...if I were all skinny...I wouldn't be so CUDDLY! 

Well Bon...we've decided you have to move up to this area. That way we don't have to mail our children to you! (with holes in the boxes, of course!)


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## greenbean (Jan 20, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Oh greenbean...don't be fooled by my nutty nature...I'm EXTREMELY socially awkward! Seriously! I'm just a goofball...and not everyone likes that. I'm also one of those "useless information" types...REAL THRILLING! Oh and I jabber incessently...  But throw in a couple critters and those of us who don't do 'polite conversation' well...well we can play with the critters!


  You're like the opposite of me.  I usually just sit there in silence or am off petting the animals (if there are any).


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 20, 2013)

We can have herdstock here, sure! I would love it! That way I wouldn't have to worry about getting someone to take care of the animals. Everyone who comes for Herdstock gets to adopt a critter for the weekend! 

Ok, here is the CocoNUT and the evil one on their first step into the wild kingdom! That's Taco in the background.






Then we have Coco trying to make friends with Uriah on the "beach." She was oh so ready to put him down, but he was behaving himself.





And now she has both Uriah and Lottie as her friends!





Inside the Fiber Studio (aka living room)





Okay, more pics to come of just critters on my blog (Kiko Joe-Straw  )


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh if you read the 'blog'...you'd've seen that I almost was left behind by the EVIL ONE and Bridge because I was petting the horses! I was "communing' with the critters...and the dogs...I was all over the dogs today too. If given the choice between jabbering with people or communing with critters...I'd generally take the critters!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh yay! LOVE the photos. I'd love for you to email them to me so I can save them to my album! 

And I SURE was waiting for Uriah to do something, ANYTHING naughty so I could grab those horns and take him down! But unfortunately, I think he has "spidey sense" or something like that and was behaving VERY WELL! He even nibbled me a little!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 20, 2013)

I read that part about the horses, I'd do the same thing 

You and 'the evil one' both look adorable!

Oh and Bridge, can I please have the bright green wool?  I'm guessing it's wool, whatever it is, I love that color!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 20, 2013)

thanks! I used to say she got her good looks from her daddy and her smarts from me....but I've discovered that she's more like her daddy in the brains department...so I'll take the credit for her good looks!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok so Herdstock at Bridge's place.

I really love those horns. So cool

Still waiting for Kiko Joe.

@coco You're too funny


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 20, 2013)

Coco is funny, Straw! We had a good time laughing and gabbing. She did not gab anymore than I did. So between us there was no silence.  

OKAY Straw, I am going to my thread right now to post a pic of Kiko Joe just for YOU! And some other critter pics. Oh, btw, that baby goat looks really big in that pic, but he's no bigger than the others.  They were all the ones born around Christmas.  We never did weight them. We'll weigh #26's if SHE EVER GIVES BIRTH!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 20, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Coco is funny, Straw! We had a good time laughing and gabbing. She did not gab anymore than I did. So between us there was no silence.
> 
> OKAY Straw, I am going to my thread right now to post a pic of Kiko Joe just for YOU! And some other critter pics. Oh, btw, that baby goat looks really big in that pic, but he's no bigger than the others.  They were all the ones born around Christmas.  We never did weight them. We'll weigh #26's if SHE EVER GIVES BIRTH!


Oh I'm sure. hahaha


That Boer baby looks huge.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 21, 2013)

Coco- you have that sweetness that even comes out in your photos!  You all seemed to have a lot of fun. Very Cool!


BTW- I love a goofball! I am a very serious person so the goofballs keep me laughing. Why do you think we keep Straw around? 

We were talking about you at dinner time.... and we were all laughing when we were quoting some of your posts. You know the one about adding the 80 lbs...and you are a supermodel.  Giving others yhe joy of laughter really is special coco!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 21, 2013)

FINALLY! It's nice to know SOMEONE appreciated my photoshopping snippet!  I thought I was beeing SO CUTE sticking that in there but OH NO...the "seriousness police" had to go and concentrate on the beached whale comment!  I'm glad you all got a kick out of that. Some people think I'm not capable of being serious....but the EVIL ONE knows better!  Poor hubby does too! 

We did have a great time...love seeing all the critters...now we'll have to get you all up here for the MD Sheep and Wool festival. You know...to do some chucking and jiving...! Then you can spoil the EVIL ONE since she has to live with me all the time! Poor thing! (In my defense, she does have the same zainy type of personality!) 

Laughter is a FANTASTIC medicine! Just call me Dr Giggles....  Or maybe Dr. Incontinence....


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 21, 2013)

sent you a pm! Not for public reading!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 21, 2013)

Dr. Incontinence?  

You crack me up!!!!  And I did appreciate your snippet of photoshop...but had to be the serious police...I love ya...and can't let you be using that whale word when talking about yourself...you are beautiful...in all ways


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 22, 2013)

Aw Bon....you're so sweet!   
Any lamb gymnastics this morning? Or is it too cold?! 

I SERIOUSLY CAN NOT WAIT until tomorrow when we're getting our chimney relined...haven't been able to use the woodstove all winter! It'll be nice to have a TOASTY house again...instead of a decently average house...although my power surges prevent me from enjoying it when it's too warm! I swear....too many blankets...not enough blankets...too many blankets....not enough blankets! THEN...add the cats into the mixture....this morning...I woke up (well I woke up several times...and you'll understand after this little story) with ONE cat (Barbara, the prickely princess) under my face on the right side of my head, I tried to turn over...but Prince Charming (EVIL ONE's cat) is sleeping under the left side of my face/head....then I tried to move my legs (cause I'm BAKING) and I got Sowen on the left side of my legs, Larry on the right, and some yet unidentified kitty ON my legs! It was a putty palooza on MY side of the bed! (Meanwhile...DH is snoring away in his putty-free zone over there....)   It's no wonder why I was so hot! So I managed to remove several of the putties and stick a foot out from under the covers...and hovering over my face is a shadow...the Evil One was attempting to suck the very soul from my sleeping body! FOR SHAME! I got her taken care of...then dozed back to sleep...Barbara on my right cheek and Prince Charming on my left.   Then the stinking alarm went off.......


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh wow...almost had the worst allergy attack ever reading about all those cats...I love cats...but am so very allergic to them...had that been me, I would have woke up dead 

Glad you'll get to use your fireplace soon...again...the wood smoke and allergies...a no go for me too on that...but loved them before all this stupid allergy stuff started...wishing a nice toasty warm house for you soon 

So cold this morning...after coffee will have to get out there and start chopping ice for the sheep water and for the chickens and get these dogs out of here before they do the pee pee dance...have the furnace turned up...in my fleece lined jeans...how did I ever survive minus 40 temps in Canada all those years???


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 22, 2013)

Well Bon....the reason we realized we needed to get the chimney looked at was EVERY TIME we tried to start a fire in the woodstove downstairs....the WHOLE house would fill with smoke! It was awful! HORRIBLE! That's probably what got me started on my whole FLU episode....Apparently the previous owners NEVER had the chimney professionaly swept...which would be FINE...except that the flue liner (tile) was all cracked and messed up! We never had any problems last winter...I guess 2012 was the year for all the fun home 'issues' to pop up! Oh and Bon...I'm allergic to TONS of things I never had problems with before. I'm a pain to treat medically...since it turns out I'm allergic to almost all medicines...but the cats...no...they're not an issue for us...thank goodness! Probably only because we have them! 

Oh...and you survived/thrived in those COLD, Canadian winters because youth often distracts one from the elements! I used to stay in the ocean for HOURS...shriveled up like a prune...and still not cold! I didn't FEEL my skin blistering under the rays of the sun....but now...I'm ready to leave the beach an hour after we get there! (IF I go at all...last time back home was 9 years ago....1st and ONLY time I've gone to the beach up here...was 11 years ago!). I DID go to Bridge's beach though....just didn't dip in the water.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

Now had you gone for a dip in Jacob beach in this weather...we totally would have needed a video of that


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 22, 2013)

I can describe it for you....

CocoNUTTY NUTTER takes of her shoes and hand-crocheted socks (by me) and digs her toes in the silica sand...nevermind the walnuts and sheep berries! I tip toe towards the shore...apprehensive of the ICY cold that will be the water. Ooops! I trip on one of those tiny little freshwater clam shells the EVIL ONE has discarded on the shoreline....and I start falling, falling, falling down the riverbank slope and KER-SPLASH! I'm ankle-deep in ICE-COLD, FRIGID....oh wait...it's not so bad! I mean it COULD be warmer...but for January...it's not too bad! Then all of a sudden, some slimy critter - the exact type was never determined - thought to be a water snake brushes against my furry ankle....."EEEEEEEEEEEK!," I scream as I jump 20 feet into the air, grabbing onto the overhanging walnut branches! Well now we have a problem, because I'm afraid of heights, shoeless, dangling 15 feet above the river....and unfortunately, the poor walnut tree's branches weren't designed to support my Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Edition physique....so....CRACK....SNAP....WHOOOOSH....SPLASH! I am now waist-deep in ice-cold water...IN my lovely farm outfit...FREEZING my tushie! Good thing I took my shoes and socks off...at least my feet will be warm! So now I look like I had a MAJOR 'accident' in my pants...after socializing with Mikey the Boar buck, I SMELL like I had a huge accident in my pants....and guess what I forgot? A TOWEL! 

Oh...let's not forget the HYSTERIC laughter coming from the peanut gallery....and I'm sure photos were taken...but MYSTERIOUSLY deleted when Bridge left the room.....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 22, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> I can describe it for you....
> 
> CocoNUTTY NUTTER takes of her shoes and hand-crocheted socks (by me) and digs her toes in the silica sand...nevermind the walnuts and sheep berries! I tip toe towards the shore...apprehensive of the ICY cold that will be the water. Ooops! I trip on one of those tiny little freshwater clam shells the EVIL ONE has discarded on the shoreline....and I start falling, falling, falling down the riverbank slope and KER-SPLASH! I'm ankle-deep in ICE-COLD, FRIGID....oh wait...it's not so bad! I mean it COULD be warmer...but for January...it's not too bad! Then all of a sudden, some slimy critter - the exact type was never determined - thought to be a water snake brushes against my furry ankle....."EEEEEEEEEEEK!," I scream as I jump 20 feet into the air, grabbing onto the overhanging walnut branches! Well now we have a problem, because I'm afraid of heights, shoeless, dangling 15 feet above the river....and unfortunately, the poor walnut tree's branches weren't designed to support my Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Edition physique....so....CRACK....SNAP....WHOOOOSH....SPLASH! I am now waist-deep in ice-cold water...IN my lovely farm outfit...FREEZING my tushie! Good thing I took my shoes and socks off...at least my feet will be warm! So now I look like I had a MAJOR 'accident' in my pants...after socializing with Mikey the Boar buck, I SMELL like I had a huge accident in my pants....and guess what I forgot? A TOWEL!
> 
> Oh...let's not forget the HYSTERIC laughter coming from the peanut gallery....and I'm sure photos were taken...but MYSTERIOUSLY deleted when Bridge left the room.....


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## greenbean (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

Coco... It is freakin cold!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol, that is just too funny!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok...so I've discovered a GOOD thing about it being so flipping COLD....the ground is no longer muddy...and I don't do the Mudscapades trying to feed everyone! YAY! Oh the bad side...my fingers freeze PAINFULLY before I even get to the gate (about 3 feet from the basement door)...everyone's water is all frozen solid...and it's just too flipping cold! Although...I did get to refill all the water buckets by carrying all the buckets UP the hill to the house..UP the stairs...then to the FAR back bathroom! I was/am not very happy about that. I COULD'VE used the closer bathroom...but someone *ahem DH* removed the flipping faucet from the wall! OMG!  So he will hear about it when he gets home later....  So that was about 5 trips.......I should've worked off about 3 calories I think! 

I laid about 1 and a half bales of straw out for the ducks and they seemed pleased. WHY were my goats eating the straw instead of the hay?! Are you kidding? OH....OMG! So my FLora (herd queen) has been a little "off" lately. Mostly for my DH...for me she's been ok. Well I go out there with the straw/hay load (my first of about 15 loads of chorse) and Jimmy and Lyla come out but not my FLora. WTH? So I go into the barn and the DUFUS had somehow managed to get herself TANGLED in the bale feeder! I"m talking one leg in one spot, head stuck/caught through another hole, half her body in the feeder, the other out....MESS! I *REALLY *wanted to run back to the house to get my camera and take a photo...but I decided she had been like that long enough.  I had to pull the whole danged thing out...flip it over and manipulate her legs etc to get her freed. Then, on my 7 trip with the wheel barrel full of the second bale of straw and a half a bale of hay....she's crying again! The damned goat got her head and feet stuck in a fence! Are you kidding me?! What the heck was she thinking? There isn't anythign to eat over there...heck...there isn't anything AT ALL ! Now I'm wondering if I should even leave her out....or if I should sequester her with the sheep or somthing...although i'm SURE she'd find SOMETHING to get tangled in at this point! She's normally not THIS dumb...although she IS the one who got her mouth hooked on an "s" hook last summer! 

I was talking to the lady who runs a feed store close to our house and she said they'd be interested in buying baby bunnies from me around easter time! YAY! Actually get some of those stinking rabbits to earn their keep for a change! Also were talking chicken breeds...she's ordering a whole lotta cool breeds this year...I'm so eggcited! It's the little things....

Ok...so I apparently get more spinning (the wool kind...remember...I'm lazy...I don't "do" hardcore exercise...) on my work days than my 'farm' day! But I got to sleep in, blabber at the feed store, and then rescue the goat. WOW...what excitement huh? I know you all are RIVETED! Oh...and with all the running from the house (to get water) and back...I was sweating SO badly that the cold was NICE! Crazy huh?

OH>....and the stinking chimney guy didn't come today....got a call last night from his wife...he's down with the flu! They're SUPPOSEDLY coming on Friday...but if it's the flu...I'm thinking not. Thankfully our baseboard heaters from 1974 do work! Our electric bill is going to SUCK!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh...and can SOMONE PLEASE tell me how to change the Journal Title? I'm apparently not as smart as everyone else!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 23, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Oh...and can SOMONE PLEASE tell me how to change the Journal Title? I'm apparently not as smart as everyone else!


Go to your first post in your journal and hit the edit button. From there you can edit the title of your thread.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh Coco...you've had quite the day   I'm sure your back will not thank you for all of that!!!

Flora sounds like a trip!!!!  Good grief!!! 

And yup...I was riveted...and loved that hearing about those chickens was so eggciting!!!! 

Now go rest...you deserve some time off after a day like that!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you Marlow...you're awesome!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh Bon...no rest for the stiff and weary! You should know that. I've gotta cook supper,  and take a nice, warm shower. Thankfully the child did her feeding chores when she got home (after I reminded her...and she DID give me attitude) so that doesn't have to be done...but the EVIL ONE is currently sleeping on me...apparently I'm her heating pad. Besides...I don't think getting off the couch is going to be easy or painless. I'm kinda "stuck" right now....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 23, 2013)

> Ok...so I've discovered a GOOD thing about it being so flipping COLD....the ground is no longer muddy...and I don't do the Mudscapades trying to feed everyone! YAY! Oh the bad side...my fingers freeze PAINFULLY before I even get to the gate (about 3 feet from the basement door)...everyone's water is all frozen solid...and it's just too flipping cold! Although...I did get to refill all the water buckets by carrying all the buckets UP the hill to the house..UP the stairs...then to the FAR back bathroom! I was/am not very happy about that. I COULD'VE used the closer bathroom...but someone *ahem DH* removed the flipping faucet from the wall! OMG!  So he will hear about it when he gets home later....


That was my morning too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The same. I was so happy for no more mud. I was like, " Know what? I like this freezing weather. It's a rock below my boots." All the ground, mud and no mud, was as hard as a rock and it was quite nice. I liked it. Then the fingers freezing but I can live with that. And then..........the water. :/ hmmhhh Hose was left on and it frozen thru. I hated the prospect of filling 15 gal of water up and bringing it all throughout the place that I told the goats and dogs to suck it up and I don't care if the water is a little nasty with dog slime and dirt and ice chunks cuz I aint doing nothing about it. I then had to grab a horse show to break thru 2 inches of ice in all the waterers. :/


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 23, 2013)

lucky Straw! All of my buckets of water were frozen SOLID! Guess I have to break down and get the SUPER HUGE waterers huh? Nope...I was stuck carrying 4 gal buckets of steaming water adn pouring it into the frozen buckets....FUN! 
Didn't try using the outdoor hose...since it's probably frozen and with MY luck...I'd burst something and cause all kinds of damage!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

Coco- could you just wear a video cam helmet? It sounds funny but I think live video would have been so much better! 

 you adore your little one! You can't fool us!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 24, 2013)

Are you kidding? If you got to SEE what was going on...I wouldn't get to use such colorful language to describe it! It probably wouldn't be as funny either...cause you'd hear me ranting and raving! Danged goats AND the dog like to walk RIGHT in front of me when I'm walking down that hill....TRYING to trip me up I think! They HATE me...that's what it is....Oh and apparently, that's not the FIRST time Flora got stuck in the hay feeder apparently. I was telling my LOVING husband the story last night and his comment? "Oh...she did that the other day...." And you didn't tell me?! "Eh...I guess I forgot..."   Geee...I WONDER why Flora wasn't feeling like HERSELF! DUH.

And yes...I love the EVIL ONE...I adore her...but she's still EVIL! (I taught her EVERYTHING she knows!)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

> Danged goats AND the dog like to walk RIGHT in front of me when I'm walking down that hill....TRYING to trip me up I think


All goats do this. Evil creatures.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 24, 2013)

Well I'll have YOU know that our LGD actually HERDS them AWAY from my DH when he does the chores! She chases them away from his path. Isn't that NICE of her...meanwhile...If I'M doing it...she's right there with the danged goats..."let's trip mommy" she says! Oh "let's roll out the clear carpet pathway for daddy, but oh no...it's mommy...everyone...cluster around her feet!"


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol!    They just think you are one of them!!!!  At least you know you are loved!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yup, sounds like my day on Monday.  I hope Flora learns better, but I doubt she will.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 24, 2013)

SHE...like all of the other animals at casa de coco (or COO COO) is retarded. Simple as that! If an animal is mentally defective...it will end up at my place! (Makes me feel better about myself!)


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

Coco you nut!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> SHE...like all of the other animals at casa de coco (or COO COO) is retarded. Simple as that! If an animal is mentally defective...it will end up at my place! (Makes me feel better about myself!)


You are so crazy...can always count on you coco to snap me out of my zombie, sleep deprived serious police sate!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 24, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> CocoNUT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Southern...if you'd actually sleep to a DECENT hour...you wouldn't be in a zombie, sleep-deprived state!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 25, 2013)

So...the chimney guy actually showed up today! I was passed out...I had a fever adn was chilled...but hubby was taking care of it all....
We now have our first fire burning of the winter! It's a good thing too cause it's 18 degrees at our place. Oh...while I was out feeding/watering all the critters (yes, DH did put that faucet thingie back in), i was loving up on my poor, cold goats. flora continues to be retarded...eating the raw egg, rice adn dog food mixture for GUS! I swear...she's a carnivore! So then it started snowing...that's nice. So I'm feeding my outdoor kitties WET food...see them running to me like I'm made of catnip...and the schoolbus pulls up and my child gets out. 2 HOURS EARLY! I guess they did that cause of the snow we're supposed to get this evening. So now I have my beautiful daughter home with me...to craft her little heart out. She's using all my special beads and glueing them to fabric! At least she's happy! 
So...we've finally got the woodstove going...and I'm going to make home made bread now! Wooo hooo! Watching the snow fall from INSIDE my warmer house! YAY!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2013)

DD1 is making banana bread now.... only muffins really...we only had 3 bananas. Smells good though.
Woodstove is going, ice a "snowing", young chickens too dumb to go in the big coop, granola almost gone, and have to put the animals up. THIS SUCKS!  

We bake a lot in winter... to keep my freezing old farmhouse warm. :/

Glad you are home and safe!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh Coco, glad you got your woodstove working, just in time! Sorry you're feeling bad, but now you can curl up in front of the fire. Our schools let out an hour early, so Miss Annie got home early, too. Say hi to the evil one and tell her to make something cool for her store!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh she's been going craft-crazy lately. She could probably "pretty" Uriah up something beautiful! Make him all sparkely and pretty with duct tape and some glue! 
Banana bread...LOVE banana bread! (I make some pretty killer banana and pumpkin bread - could help fatten you up a bit Southern!) No nuts or raisins though. Ew....! Hmmmm....don't have bananas right now. I wonder what I'll make for supper. I have two loaves of FRESH bread cooling on the counter. Fortunately the EVIL ONE hasn't discovered them...or they'd be GONE. 
I'm trying to decide if I should be cooking OR I should spin up some more of my shetland/angora carded fiber? Although I AM enjoying snuggling with one of my cats too. Hmmm....

Bridge...any news on #26?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yay for having your chimney fixed and now having a fire in your fireplace


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 25, 2013)

well...we have a fire in the woodstove downstairs. It's warmed up the house above 66 degrees! (I like it on the cool side)...all the cats have escaped to the back bedroom where it's cooler! The guy checked the fireplace flue upstairs...and said it's ok. We hardly ever use it though. Too much of a pain to drag all the firewood upstairs! (i'm so lazy)...and i get cranky when it's TOO warm! 

Got a nice, toasty fire going though. Just need something really yummy. Ooooh...might make some pinto beans tomorrow. Anyone got a good recipe? I like Cracker Barrel's pinto beans....


----------



## stitchcounting (Jan 25, 2013)

Heyy Coconut,

heard your spin like a crazy person...

Just saying Hola !


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok...so didn't feel too well yesterday. Didn't sleep well last night...kept going between cold and hot. (but not sweating). So kept waking up this morning...couldn't figure out why...so finally got up. Well...the EVIL ONE or the DH...one or both of them must've brought me home the Noro Virus...as I've been up all morning with 'issues' shall we say. Not too happy about it either. When I got the flu earlier I was happy I didn't get THIS version...and here I am...on my WEEKEND...suffering from THIS version! 
Ok...gotta run again!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 26, 2013)

Ahhh sorry Coco. Sucks it on the weekend but you know that's the least convenient so of course that's when you'll get it. Hopefully it's over fast though!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry Coco...yup...that's a bad virus.  Had a regular flu before Christmas, then got this one a few weeks later...not fun is it?  This particular virus had my Dad and Aunt Rose in the hospital for a good week...they are both in their mid 80s, and grateful they got better!

Thing I found with this particular flu is that even when the worst is over...be careful to not go gungho right away...I'm still feeling weaker than normal, but that is slowly going away now.  Don't exhaust yourself after this goes away...neighbour is still weak after it and he's much younger than I am.

Take good care of yourself and hope you get over this as soon as possible


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. Thankfully my stomach was empty  - still sucked to be horking up nothing...but still...
I've managed to keep down a bit of water...so I'm upgrading to gatorade. Don't want to get dehydrated! I had to take a nice, warm/hot shower...and I feel better. My tummy still isn't completely "stable" but I'm feeling better. I'm really hungry...but I'm worried about eating anything...I HATE puking! The other end I can handle...but puking SUCKS! 
The EVIL ONE has been good...but now she's all wound up, running around the house, screaming like a banshee. She was barking like a dog and bouncing all over the couch...making me want to puke again. I tell ya...she can be so good sometimes...then ALWAYS finds a way of taking it up about 30 knotches! Of course when i tell her to use all that energy to clean her room, or at least pick it up a bit, she's like NOOOOOO!!!!! 
I'm just bummed cause I wanted to get all of our shopping chores done today. i've got Hello Kitty duct tape to buy doggoneit! I'd light up the woodstove, but DH didn't bring in hardly any wood (he's working today)...so then I'd be stuck running outside to get more wood! I got the house good and HOT last night...got the upstairs up to 77 degrees! I was sweating like a crazy person! Then again...it could've been because of this virus thing!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 26, 2013)

I get the puking thing! I use to be a pro at it... all my pregnancies I puked for 5-7 months... when I got pregnant with my 8th  my other kids ( all 9 and under) came up and patted my back and said... mommies having a baby! They were so excited... couldn't keep anything secret! They knew puke=pregnant 

I have to say when we got that bug when on our trip.... I was surely out of practice! 

I hope this passes quickly! oops... no pun intended there!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

passes quickly huh?! Well...top end seems to have stopped completely....lower half...still deciding whether it's done or not! 
Southern..I was lucky with my girl. No morning sickness...I was too busy gaining weight. I was TINY - about 100 lbs when I got preggers. Gained 25lbs  before I even knew I was preggers! Only things I couldn't eat were pork (still can't) and lamb - REALLY upsetting! I had a bajillion other issues though...really high risk - she almost killed me...and is STILL trying to finish what she started I think! 

Speaking of the EVIL one...I've finally succombed and opened "our" etsy store. I've put the site thingie below...everything on it is hers for now. I wanna get some handspun up there too...just gotta dye it and make it look all 'nice'....She's all excited....but ADHD has set in and she's running around the house like a crazy child....screaming and carrying on....bouncing like a mexican jumping bean...driving me NUTS!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute stuff on the etsy site  Glad the top half is settling down...bottom half should quit soon too I hope!

Oh...and I just posted the pickled egg recipe in the recipe site.

Get better soon!!!! 

ummm...don't suggest you try that now...the smell of peeling eggs when I've go flu is NOT a good idea


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 26, 2013)

On the subject of sickness and pregnancies. I was never sick with any of my boys. I've told DH I bet if I ever get pregnant with a girl I'll end up sick as a dog!

Coco: Hope you get to feeling better soon. I like the things on your etsy store so far. I've been looking for cross stitch kits, but haven't found any yet other than online. May have to end up getting some offline or going to a craft store. Though I have been getting back to my reading lately.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

The cross stich kits are nice. i did one I got for xmas a few years ago. I have cross stich material and threads if you'd like them. I'd have to find them first, they're probably in the garage. But if I find them and you want them...I could mail them to you. I think walmart even have kits! depending on your area. 
well...i ended up taking a nap.FINALLY.lower half is still a little squishy...but not as bad as earlier. I had to break down and eat something...and so far so good. upper half is done...i believe....
Thanks guys. I know the store stuff isn't perfect, but I think she's pretty cool for wanting to sell them! She has played with them...doing whole stories and engrossed tails! Her imagination is pretty extensive!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 26, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> The cross stich kits are nice. i did one I got for xmas a few years ago. I have cross stich material and threads if you'd like them. I'd have to find them first, they're probably in the garage. But if I find them and you want them...I could mail them to you. I think walmart even have kits! depending on your area.
> well...i ended up taking a nap.FINALLY.lower half is still a little squishy...but not as bad as earlier. I had to break down and eat something...and so far so good. upper half is done...i believe....
> Thanks guys. I know the store stuff isn't perfect, but I think she's pretty cool for wanting to sell them! She has played with them...doing whole stories and engrossed tails! Her imagination is pretty extensive!


I've looked at both of our local Walmarts and they no longer sell the cross stitch kits in store. Crochet stuff, yes, but no cross stitch things anymore. If I really want to get back in it I will have to either order offline or buy from a craft store. If we go to the bigger towns too I can probably check at the bigger Walmarts too. I know they have gotten out of a lot of the craft stuff in the past few years.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

Well again...let me know if you want my stuff...I'll keep an eye out for it. Unless the EVIL Craftmaster decides she HAS to use it ALL...I'm sure we could spare some! I still have a lot of my craft supplies in the garage from the move. Heaven knows what the child will do when she sees all of it! It used to be crammed in this tiny 'craft' room at the old place...now we have a bedroom dedicated to our crafts. I've realized I really need to stick to just one or two...instead of being totally ADD with ALL of them! So when we get a WARM day (like above 32 degrees)...I'm planning on going out there and climbing over the huge stacks of stuff and locate the stuff from the old craft room. I know where in the garage SOME of it is...but not all of it. We REALLY need to have a few yard sales this summer....


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Coco- any better today??


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok...so I'm FINALLY online! We had a late night...just staying up being stupid. Then while the DH slept...I was negotiating with the EVIL ONE on her sleeping in her own danged room! So after about an hour of that....I finally got HER to sleep...then i couldn't sleep. So THEN...I kept having a fever I think...I ended up sleeping in the couch this morning. Woke up to the cats all over me...and the child STARING at me! We got a late start...Gus chewed up the hose (pulled it OUT of the hose reel)...guess she's frustrated with all the ice/snow! She HAD drug her green, plastic swimming pool down to the pasture gate...then halfway back up sometime last night. 

Tummy is feeling a little better today. I still have 'feverish' moments...which is kinda weird. Not "power surges"...actual feverish spots. Like I'm so warm...and I can't cool off...but not sweaty. Hopefully that'll go away by tomorrow. Either way I've GOT to get to work.  Supposed to sleet and rain tonight. Should be a fun commute tomorrow. 

I didn't make it to Bridge's...heck...my cell phone hasn't even been on all day! I'm such a louse...we've been doing chores all day. I finally did get my dr Peppers though...although gonna try those peanut butter oreos....


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok, so I just went back and checked when gus was in heat last. 10/4 she was already in heat, so be watching around Feb ( end of Jan beg of Feb) if she ends up being a 4 month cycler... hopefully she's not and she won't have heat til April (end of Mar Beg April). 

Yep, she did something weird suddenly so I jump to stupid heat syndrome! 

I am a geek huh?  


You love that little girl (your daughter... not the dog) soooo much! She is your whole world. I get it!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey CocoNUT, glad to see you're still alive. I was a little worried when I didn't hear from you.  I figured you still weren't feeling 100%! I did some chores outside, too. AND I am 1/2 way done with my new longer (I hope) purse strap. I am not good with numbers, following ANY kind of directions, and measuring   Annie wasn't here all day anyways, she was at a friend's. SO, you didn't miss much! Nothing even new on the baby front, either! 

Be really careful getting to work tomorrow, it is supposed to be icy. Then the big THAW! :bun


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hope you get feeling better Coco ... this being wiped out and feeling yucky yet not throwing up sick is not fun...drive carefully tommorow


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok...so I'm SURE you all have just missed me TERRIBLY! 
Nope...didn't get into work yesterday. Not because of the ice...tummy issues still. Didn't trust myself to be in a car long enough for my commute w/o getting 'sick'! Good thing...the schools were on a 2-hour delay - so DH dumped the kid on me and left! I was still having 'fever' issues as well. It finally subsided towards the evening time...but I didn't eat ANYTHING! Everytime I took a sip of ginger ale...it was a few minutes before I was back in the saddle! What fun! As it is...my tummy is still a little sketchy...but a lot better. I was actually able to SLEEP last night.
Oh...wanna talk fun? A STINK BUG squirted on my blanket...up around my head at some point! It's been driving me nuts. And last night...while we were doing our pre-sleep cuddles with the Evil One, I kept feeling this thing tickeling my leg...thought it was Evil's foot. So I pull up the cover and a flipping STINK BUT is crawling up my leg!!!! ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!!?!?!?  What do we have all these cats for?! Laze-abouts! 
Oh and Southern...Gus wasn't chewing the hose because she's in heat...from what we can figure, she wanted water....and had pulled out the hose and chewed it cause she knows water ocmes out of it! Danged dog! They HAVE water! She was barking at our window last night...was driving me nuts...when daddy stuck his head out the bathroom window to calm her down...I could hear other dogs in the valley barking. Must've been something coming up the valley last night. 
And while I love my sheep...I'm still loving my goats...but I'm a "difficult" person...I like PITBs!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh Coco...sending good thoughts and get well wishes your way!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Bon.
I'm sitting at my desk at work....and my stomach is trying to decide wether to keep (or reject) the little cup of yogurt I had. I tasted SOOO good...just not enough to revisit it! I think I'll make it....HOPE I make it!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 29, 2013)

> I tasted SOOO good


Well oooookkkkkkkk then.......


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 29, 2013)

*it....IT!
SHAME on you Straw!!!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Knew what you meant...but first thought was..."I tasted so good"....was, poor thing has a high fever


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2013)

Coco- ignore them all sweetie! I knew what you meant.  So    to the rest of them! 

They should feel very bad teasing you when you are so sick... hope it runs it's course!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 29, 2013)

I know what you meant. I just had to. lol

bon -


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 30, 2013)

Well...the mosquitos think I taste good! And the dog....and the goats...and sometimes the cats! So THERE! Straw!!!!

I must've been tired yesterday...got home...picked up the EVIL ONE....went to a follow up Dr's appt....came home...cooked supper (meat pasties in the oven and microwaved pancakes!)...passed out! Slept through my two alarms...and my DH's two alarms...and apparently two phone calls from my carpool buddies! Woke up 35 mins before the EVIL ONE's bus shows up...and I'm trying to wake everyone up...from my cozy position on the bed! Finally drug my sleepy butt from bed, got dressed, and am FINALLY at work (on my off day to make up hours) after a SERIOUSLY harrowing commute in with DH driving. Does anyone have any horse tranquilizers I can give him before he gets behind the wheel?! I swear...and he complains about MY driving! Good gravy! The poor man is going to have a stroke behind the wheel one of these days...he gets so worked up about other people! (I have my psychotic episodes to be sure...but he just starts off frustrated!)

Tummy is still 'sensitive'...but a lot more stable now. I think I need a couple more nights of 10 hours of sleep and I'll be good to go! (I'm a SLEEEPER type...always have been!)


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad you got there safely...yikes!

Yup...sleep can be great for getting over illness...and 10 hours?  Bet you needed that badly and could use a few more nights of sleep like that


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 30, 2013)

See Bon? You just get some good ol' fashioned rest and you're body will heal itself...eventually! Although I think I'm at that "age" that my body is all messed up again! Aaaah...isn't getting older (I prefer WISER) great?!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, sleep really does help!  I've been operating on sleep deprivation now for weeks...


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope you feel better.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 30, 2013)

Get to feeling better soon.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 30, 2013)

Hope you get more sleep....sounds like it helps.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 31, 2013)

Sleep IS helping...I can't wait until the weekend...when I can sleep IN! I'm a SLEEP-A-HOLIC....always been best at sleeping! (I can't catnap....never have been able to.)
Thanks everyone! Not much has been going on on our front. I DID get my FIRST goose egg 2 days ago! It's AWESOME! I probably have a few more...but I haven't been home early enough to slosh through the mud and muck to check! Those geese are SO noisey sometimes! WOW! 
As I'm sure y'all heard...we got flooded with rain yesterday. Now we're in a wind advisory until 6 PM today...then snow showers tonight and snow tomorrow! I tell ya...this is REALLY fun....NOT! How is everyone else faring? Heard about that tornado in GA...hope everyone out there is OK. Crazy weather!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 1, 2013)

So...those "snow showers" we were supposed to get? Yeah well...we ended up with about an inch+ out by our place. I had to fix the driveway gate last night...in the cold, darkness cause the wind had sorta broken it loose. Gus is AMAZING! She had kept the goats AWAY from the compromised gate ALL day! She even did it while I was there...fixing it! She herded Flora away from the pasture gate as well...when I was getting back in from feeding the pasture birds! WOW! What an amazing, rewarding investment she has been! 

Ok...back to the snow. Schools are supposed to be on a 2-hr delay...but just talked with hubby and they STILL haven't seen a plow. It's not looking good for school today. I made it over the mountain...but I'm pretty sure the buses wouldn't...not with them being the way they were. Took FOREEVER to get into work. Lots of people...little snow on the roads...just people being stupid. I swear! 

Got another goose egg too. SOOO eggcited about that. They're soooo huge! It's cool.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

Gus is awesome!   She is such a smart dog! A pyr... broken gate? HMMM how can I get out?  GRRRRR.
We need some updated pics... of GUS, sheepies, and what about all your other animals??
You know we are all picture addicted... so what gives? Why no pics? Do think your humor just gets you by? NOOOO it does not... we still need our critter fix!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 1, 2013)

Gus is showing some really interesting/beneficial traits...that's for sure! I think Shars are more territorial than pyrs though too. Not as big on roaming. Some of the videos I've seen on youtube show the Shars being used assisting the shepards in moving the critters. Maybe she's just learned that from watching me try to keep the goats away from certain areas. I know she was moving Flora away from the gate cause I was TELLING Flora to MOVE! I laid on the praise to Gus! (Until she had to be corrected...she got all excited and tried to 'grab' flora...) But Gus didn't even go through the fence opening to go after Manny...our apparently SUICIDAL/STUPID outdoor cat who followed me while I was working on the gate. Gus wants SOOO badly to "play" with Manny! Gus wouldn't hurt him...but Manny won't give her the chance! 

Well...between being under the weather AND a dufus....I haven't been keeping up with the photo taking! Heck...I'm not quite sure WHAT I've been doing at all!!!!  
Even though it's supposed to be SUPER COLD this weekend...I will try and get out there and take some photos of my "children" for you all. 

They're calling for more snow on Sunday...and Tuesday. Welcome to February...the most bestest, awesomestest month of the year!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 1, 2013)

She's one smart dog! I know Callie would have been all over me because of course she'd have to say hi.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 1, 2013)

Can I just say how much I LOOOOOOOVE Gus?! Yes, she digs potholes in the yard, poops under the clothes line, chews on EVERY hose (no matter HOW it's stored), barks all flipping night long sometimes, has run "paths" in the grass that are dirt now, and probably does a HOST of other things I don't want to know about...but at the end of the day, she's a big, fluffy, love bug who manages to keep the goats from escaping...and looks so darned cute!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 1, 2013)

Callie likes to dig craters in the earth. haha Then she lays in them all day long.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 1, 2013)

I can't remember if I mentioned this...Gus got me a mouse! Better than the danged cats do! Of course she dug up all the vole tunnels too....
Gus has her "dirt beds" all over the place. But she just digs holes EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah you told us. Now you can get rid of the cats.  haha

Callie does too. Everywhere. It's a LGD thing


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

Callie only digs in the summer to cool down. I don't know  what Straw is talking about, Callie does not dig all the time.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 1, 2013)

He's just trying to NOT let Callie be "shown up" by  Gus  .


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

I know right! 

So where are your pictures? I mean I get you had to work and all but come on...what's more important? Feeding your family or feeding MY picture addiction.... choose Coco... Choose!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 1, 2013)

yes...choose...I'm sick...sitting on my aching shot up behind...need pics!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

we love ya Coco- but your only as good as your pic updates... Tough group you've got here! 


and poor bon- sitting on her aching bum just waiting..... so so so sad.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes really!!!!  Really have to go to bed now...best be some photos by morning


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

AhEM!!  It is morning....


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 2, 2013)

Pearce is right...it is morning...and it is Saturday...now if you're really sick Coco I guess you could wait for the afternoon when it's warmer...still below freezing here with sleet and freezing rain until noon, then rain and warming up to 50...so...expecting some pics Coco.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 2, 2013)

What a TOUGH crowd! Let's see...it's 6 PM now and I've been sitting for the past 20 minutes. I've been running errands ALL day (by myself)!!!  Apparently, DH wanted to work on his model cars...the EVIL one wanted to watch Littlest Pet Shop sagas on YouTube...and we needed hay and some feed. So off i went...across town...to three different feed stores! I tell ya...that was a saga. Everywhere I went it was crowded! At the grocery store, the cashier and I were trying to guess if it was the weather or the super bowl that had everything so flipping busy! It was plum crazy out there. I think I left around 1130AM, got back around 430PM...then had to unload everything, then I got to doing the dishes. (the child was watching movies and DH was tending the fire - he had done all the critter chores for me while I was gone!)

So now I'm working on getting things ready to make supper...and it's dark outside. No photos today. sorry folks. 

Did I mention it was 19 degrees here this morning? The overnight low was around 9 degrees. While running errands, it was between 24-28 degrees. I do better in the COLD like this...then the damp/cold 60's!!!  I did get a LOT of furrowed brow looks at my choice of attire....muck boots, the grinch fleece pants, and a homemade camo tie dyed t-shirt!  Oh I was STYLIN'! It's hard being SOOO attractive....   Makes me think of that Right Said Fred song, "I'm too sexy..."


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 2, 2013)

Laughing here and singing...I'm too sexy for my fleece grinch pants song....wish I'd read this before doing chicken and sheep evening chores...they would have loved it


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2013)

HAHA      me too.... I realized when I was in TSC I had on camo sweats, hoodie sweatshirt, muck boots, and my farm coat...with "D" and Callie pawprints on it. I was stylin'....  MY HAIR LOOKED GOOOOD though!   If everyone could have seen the lapis blue thermals under there it would have been really funny!


Coco- you live to close to the city people. That is why so busy! 

One of my kids- when they were little heard that song, it was catchy... he use to sing.. I'm 264, I'm 264!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

That is quite the visual!  Did you happen to go to Walmart because I will be looking for you on the People of Walmart website.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 2, 2013)

LOL, first thing that came to mind were the emailed pics of "Walmartians" that I get from a friend . Of course, I use the garden entrance most of the time, lol, helps me remain incognito!! I'm usually in there just after farm chores so I'll have hay in my hair, dog slobber all over and sheep or chicken poo stuck to my shoes, rofl


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 2, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> HAHA      me too.... I realized when I was in TSC I had on camo sweats, hoodie sweatshirt, muck boots, and my farm coat...with "D" and Callie pawprints on it. I was stylin'....  MY HAIR LOOKED GOO!!!! OOD though!   If everyone could have seen the lapis blue thermals under there it would have been really funny!
> 
> 
> Coco- you live to close to the city people. That is why so busy!
> ...




I'm 264!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

promiseacres said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I had to read that 5 times before getting it.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 2, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> That is quite the visual!  Did you happen to go to Walmart because I will be looking for you on the People of Walmart website.


Actually...that's ONE of the places I had gone! I went to a feed store (some lady in her muck boots and jeans was giving me the "wth?" look), then to southern states, then to TSC, then to goodwill, THEN to wal*mart. I'll have to keep an eye out on the "people of walmart" website for pictures of me! Did I happen to mention that my grich fleece pants were tucked INTO my muck boots? Oh...and I had fed Gus before I went so I DID smell of Gus...AND wet cat food! 
You all need to search YouTube for the "people of walmart" song! OMG! It's funny! Of course there's like 6 different versions! The girl's voice is really cute...but it CAN get on your nerves if you listen to it too much! Then there's DJ Dave singing "It About to Get Real in the WholeFoods Parking Lot"...you HAVE to watch it! HILARIOUS! 
Southern...I know I still live too close to the townies! They're all moving out to our area...  And the I'm 264 is too cute! I can hear it being sung in a child's voice!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm so glad to be in the company of other camo, muck boot, smell of farm animals, poop on my boots with hay stuck to them, drool ropes dried to my sleeves wearing company. Herdies are the best!

Talked to my best friend/sister tonight... she said she misses the farming life.  Made me soooo happy!


Just for the record- I don't do wal-mart.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 2, 2013)

Southern...264 is just way too funny and cute!!!!  Gotta love kids!!! 

Coco...if you make the next Walmart People email I'm sent by my sisters and see you in grinch fleece pants...I hope I'm not drinking coffee at the time...my keyboard can't take any more spews....way too many from BYH!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh...and once in Walmart hubs said...do you know you have hay in your hair and sheep poop on your shoes?  Checked him out and said...did you know you have the exact same thing? And we both did


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 2, 2013)

muck boots and grich fleece pants are NOT the worst thing I've ever seen in our walmarts! when we first moved out this way and the Evil One was just under 2 years old...her STARING at the 'big' ladies in short-shorts and bikini tops during the summer almost got us into a fight! There she was (the Evil One)...jaw dropped, eyes HUGE, staring at this "plump" woman in a VERY revealing outfit...that lady was giving me adn the DH quite the stink eye! We also will see the local strippers shopping there...no joke! 
@ Southern...my mom HATES walmart. She refuses to shop there.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 2, 2013)

My boots always have some kind of mud or poop on them where ever I go. Matter of fact had to go to Walmart today and they had mud all over them. lol And every time I put my hand in my jacket I have to pull out a fistfull of hay haha


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 2, 2013)

One of my carpoolers likes to complain about the lose hay in the car. I personally like the smell of hay...and I tell him that I put a sheet down...if I hadn't...he'd be COVERED in lose hay! He's a pretty boy.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 2, 2013)

I love the smell of hay. hahah Weird huh? We are all weird

btw I was just thinking. You always mention the EVIL ONE and talk about her and you sometimes say what she said in response to something here. I think we should all say hi to the EVIL ONE 

Hi EVIL ONE lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> One of my carpoolers likes to complain about the lose hay in the car. I personally like the smell of hay...and I tell him that I put a sheet down...if I hadn't...he'd be COVERED in lose hay! He's a pretty boy.


Pretty Boy huh?      

I will have to pm you a story sometime coco!  I about had some words with a very "sweet" man. 


Oh and I refuse to say ..the **** ONE!  But HI  Coco's dearest daughter!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 2, 2013)

Do I know the story and if not I must be told!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 2, 2013)

well once bon gets better...we might be sending the Evil One over to her! The dang child is LITERALLY running around the living room...pestering the cats...jumping off the couch (a BIG no-no)...sitting on the back of hte couch...talking to herself...I think she's having some kind of psychotic episode! Too bad she's getting to the tween stage...we never know what kind of mood she's going to be in from second to second! She also has this thing about string...LOVES to string yarn etc across the hallways, stairs, anything! Drives me nuts! 

But the Evil One says "hi" back!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2013)

yeah...you remember.... "not dressed for a party" when he was talking to his friend having the party.....  while he was dressed in the 80's attire!

Remember the whole thing? you may have been somewhere else on the farm..


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 2, 2013)

OMG yeah..... lmao


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 2, 2013)

was he dressed in 80's attire for a party in the 90's?!  when my DH and I were dating...his mom showed me this "darling" (her word) photo of him...in his MC Hammer pants, polka-dot shirt, complete with spikey hairdo with the rat tail! WOW...what a catch!   She was mad at me cause I couldn't stop LAUGHING at him. 

pretty boys make me laugh.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah...have never much cared for pretty boys myself.

And I also will not call her the evil one...and YES...once I'm better, send her to me...we will have a blast!  Tell her HI from me too!  :bun


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok...Photos of the day:

Sophie Goat...she kept jumping up on me...she's my tiniest nubian...i think she has to be a mini...




Snuggles & Baby in the barn: 




Gus with the goats on their side of the barn: 




The goats trying to kill themselves....
Lyla in the back, Flora is the white goat, Sophie is the black/white, and Jimmy is off way to the right...




For Southern - Gus "at attention"...she was checking out some vultures that were flying over our trees




Gus up close (grinch pants too):


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 3, 2013)

bunnies: Kisses
She's a german (angora) hybrid. 








Here's Hugs 
Another german hybrid. Her fiber is SUPER soft!




Then there's my Little Prince Albert
Full German angora...his floppy ear is a DQ though. 




His fiber is amazing! He is an absolute sweetheart too!




Then...one of my babies - Wesson. (His sister is Smith)
He's a german hybrid. Notice his furry face...just like his father (english hybrid)! 




Wesson's fiber is VERY soft! Nice crimp too...he's only  4 or 5 months old.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 3, 2013)

So THERE! There are your photos you've been requesting! Now I get to run back into the kitchen and cook supper! I've been SUPER productive today. Feeding/watering (broke ALL my finger nails - they never grow anyways), loving on critters, trimming ALL my angoras, tending the woodstove fire, dishes, laundry, and i'm sure I"m forgetting even more! But I did remember to get those photos!

*edited to add: 
YES...the bunny photos were taking in my basement...on the washing machine!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 3, 2013)

Everybody is BEAUTIFUL! Finally, you posted pics, yay!

Look at Baby and Snuggles, they look like best buddies! I'm so glad Snuggles has a friend now.  GUS is an excellent LGD! 

And the bunnies, wow, I just want to smother my face in their wool! So nice!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Love all the photos!!!!   And yes...I am feeling much better after the pics 

Gotta tell ya...those grinch fleece pants are the bomb!!!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 3, 2013)

Everyone looks great!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 3, 2013)

OK... so you know you have to blow up the picture of Gus keeping an eye on the birds and put it in the LGD section! She appears to have a strong front! She is sooo gorgeous!


YOU GET BRAGGING RIGHTS.... OH YES!    :bun :bun :bun :bun Gus is awesome!


now the _other_ pics   Your white goat has some thick legs! I love the thick goat legs!
The sheep together look so cute! They are so different!

DD likes bunnies! They make me itch.. :/  but they are pretty.

Thank you coco for the pics!  The goats in the feeder is hilarious... thinking back of the hay feeder upside down on the goat!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 4, 2013)

Flora - the white goat - is some kind of dairy cross. I think she's got BOER in her. I'd think sanaan...except for the ears. We bought her from a lady who had a goat dairy farm. She is quite stout...and she's the herd queen too! I keep joking with her that she'd make a tastey meal or two...if she doesn't shape up! She's so adorable...dang PITA! 

Gus IS gorgeous! I LOVE looking at her working and running and loving! There IS something VERY special about an LGD...there really is! But MORE SO with Gus! She is maturing nicely too. Always "on watch," even when I'm out there playing with them. And she's such a LOVE too! 

@ Bon - those pants are AWESOME aren't they?! nice and obnoxious...they're actually DH's...but the fleece is too hot for him...so I've confiscated them! I wear fleece when it's super cold...I've got Hello Kitty ones too! 

The buns are awesome. If you have any kinds of allergies though...phew! My eyes and nose will get all itchy when I'm grooming/trimming them. Their fiber is SO FINE, it literally get's EVERYWHERE! It also sticks to EVERYTHING with static! It's like it SNOWS angora fiber.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 4, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Flora - the white goat - is some kind of dairy cross. I think she's got BOER in her. I'd think sanaan...except for the ears. We bought her from a lady who had a goat dairy farm. She is quite stout...and she's the herd queen too! I keep joking with her that she'd make a tastey meal or two...if she doesn't shape up! She's so adorable...dang PITA!
> 
> Gus IS gorgeous! I LOVE looking at her working and running and loving! There IS something VERY special about an LGD...there really is! But MORE SO with Gus! She is maturing nicely too. Always "on watch," even when I'm out there playing with them. And she's such a LOVE too!
> 
> ...


I've stolen some of my DHs pants before too! He found 2 pair of MMA lounge pants at Goodwill one time. I snatched one pair right off the bat and I've been known to wear the other pair too. Perfect pants to hang around the house in! It's just lucky he got them bigger than his normal size or I wouldn't be able to wear them.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 4, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> The buns are awesome. If you have any kinds of allergies though...phew! My eyes and nose will get all itchy when I'm grooming/trimming them. Their fiber is SO FINE, it literally get's EVERYWHERE! It also sticks to EVERYTHING with static! It's like it SNOWS angora fiber.


I know what you mean about it snowing angora! My sister use to raise German hybrids and whenever she came inside from doing anything with them she would be coated in fiber. My brother and I are very allergic to rabbits so I was kind of glad when she sold them.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 4, 2013)

Gus is so pretty Coco. She's a real good dog.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 4, 2013)

It's like snowing in our basement - when i trim/brush/groom the angoras! I normally have to strip down afterwards and wash everything! 

@ Straw - Gus is AWESOME! She's my FLuffy Puppy!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 5, 2013)

So..after being sick yesterday, they were talking snow last night. It's MY turn to stay home with the Evil One...so i was up all night, checking to see if they were going to be delayed or off today. At 3AM, 2-hr delay; 540AM - no delay! So I commuted in with DH. Left the house at 8 AM...got to work at 930AM, started puking at work at 1030AM! I HATE being sick at work! You get NO privacy in the bathrooms. I mean seriously...can't I puke in PRIVATE people?!!?!? NO! We have to stand and chatter at the sink for 10 minutes! I HATE being sick! And the worst part is I felt FINE this morning! I did have some feverish spells last night...but not like before. So after SEVERAL trips to the bathroom...I finally left work at 1130AM. Just got home at 1PM. This sucks. Poor DH, I took the car, so he's catching a ride home from one of his coworkers . I think I need a NEW IMMUNE system!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 5, 2013)

Everyone's been doing that it seems. Fine then sick again. It's weird. Glad you're home and hope you feel better asap


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm just hoping my bosses don't end up hating me!


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 5, 2013)

You're pregnant


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2013)

wouldn't that be funny and great all at the same time...Then we can have Coconut _"kidding"_ thread!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 5, 2013)

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> You're pregnant


You beat me to it! That is so what I was thinking.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> wouldn't that be funny and great all at the same time...Then we can have Coconut _"kidding"_ thread!


ROFL!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 5, 2013)

Wouldn't that be nice?! But I don't remember ever hearing about the "bottom end" issues along with the vomiting! At this point it'd be a miracle. One of the girls who comes into our office just found out she's preggers...maybe I'm taking on HER morning sickness for her. But I'll tell you what...considering how "smelly" they have the bathrooms at work with all those air fresheners (I have a VERY sensitive nose)...it's a wonder I don't get "sick" when I go in there more often!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 5, 2013)

A Coco kidding thread...

Seriously...I'm sorry you're sick again...let's go shopping for new immune systems Coco...wonder where we fine something like that?  

Hope you are better soon...thought I was on the mend here...but...not quite yet


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok..I'm back from the dr's office. They swabbed me for the flu - negative. Checked me for pregnancy - negative. Checked me for a fever - negative. Checked my tummy (gallbladder) - negative. So it's more than likely the Noro virus. They've been seeing people for two or three runs of this virus. I think I'm on some kind of roll here. 

Hopefully I'll EVENTUALLY get better! Bon...we'll go shopping for a new immune system in NC! Maybe we just need a little bit of "D" to cure us!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 5, 2013)

D?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes Straw she said "D"! Deal with it. 

Bummer about the pregnancy test  I was looking forward to your "kidding" thread. 

I hope you start feeling better soon. I know how miserable this really starts to become.  We still have some sickness still here too. It is ridiculous! :/


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 6, 2013)

Noro virus, hmm? That must be spread by some microscopic nanobytes through the computer systems. Everybody on the forum is sick! Ach! Hope you get over it soon, Coco. I need you to come help me skirt fleeces on Saturday!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 6, 2013)

Golly CocoNUT, you too   Feel better soon.  And I am a little bummed your test came back negative.


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 6, 2013)

X2, Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hope you get to feeling better soon


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes Straw..."D"...the miracle pyr that is your puppy's BOYFRIEND! You know...the D that makes EVERYONE smile?!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok...I'm starting to get a little paranoid. Over the course of this week, we have had THREE very LARGE housecats get squished right in front of our house. Ok...so one was at the intersection which is NEXT to our house...but still. These were some pretty LARGE putties too! Definitely NOT outdoor cats if you know what I mean. Now our four outdoor cats have been fine...haven't gotten hit by cars...YET. But today, i went outside to meet the evil one off the bus and I noticed two dead looking things. One in the MIDDLE of our front yard, and another, towards the shoulder of the road. So i'm looking at the yard critter, and it looks like a cat. ANOTHER flipping cat! It doesn't look like it was hit...but who knows at this point. Then I walk over to what looks like a large vulture (we have tons of them in our area)...and sure enough...it's been hit by a car. So I'm not sure where the cat got struck..but I'm thinking the vulture got struck while eating the cat...and the cat got flung. Either way...DH said he noticed the cat thsi mmorning. now this is in the MIDDLE of our front yard...not near the road or anything. I'm really starting to wonder what the heck is going on...are we 'cursed'? I mean I was HOPING it would all end with the third cat...you know...all things in threes. But OH NO....the other sad thing is I think the cat in our yard...is our neighbors cat. I'm going to wait until they get home and see. I hope it isn't....but I'm not so sure. 

The thing is...we do have catfood outside for our kitties...but it's right next to our basement door....FAR AWAY from the street. So it's not like they're getting struck coming after the food. This is weird.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 7, 2013)

Someones decided to take their hatred of cats out on the cats. Person is shooting the cats, then running over them because that doesn't look strange, it being run over. They see you have cats thus they throw these dead cats to your place to make a statement. My theory anyway.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 7, 2013)

Coco...yeah Norvo here too...round three...funny thing about this so called virus is that it has a mutant bacterial component to it which is why people get such a whammy from it...knocks the immune system into the dirt and you're easy pickings for just about anything.  It was explained to me that this is also why those with flu shots are not protected...my Dad and Aunt Rose back in November who had flu shots got it very badly and Rose coded a few times in the hospital...almost killed her...super scarey, but she and my Dad are both 85 and are at a more risk of death from this...but both now fine and healhty...took until late January for them to feel close to healthy again.

About your poor puddy tats...that is suspicious...that many is more than coincidence in my books...Straw could be right...a cat hater in the area...so sorry about your cats 

D would make me feel better, until I snuggled him and died of allergies :/


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 8, 2013)

Straw - DH is pretty suspicious as well. Said if "one more ends up dead in front of our house...I'm getting a wildlife cam and setting it up!" I know there's one kid whose been shooting strays...but he KNOWS which ones are ours...and what'll happen to him if he so much as breathes in the wrong direction towards them! Also...only one of our four cats ever leaves eyeshot of our house. The other three don't even go to the end of the driveway! Seriously. They wouldn't even go near the dead cat in the front yard when I was walking over there. Interesting part is that the one that was dead the other morning, I'd seen up at the top of the hill, in the woods the night before (when I was coming home from the Dr). Like I said..those first three were indoor cats...WAY TOO HUGE to have been outdoor kitties! I mean HUGE cats! This fourth one I think may've been my neighbors cat...indoor/outdoor. But that vulture was kinda weird too...haven't ever seen one of those get hit around here...even when there was a dead deer up the road. Oh...and I've been home...every day this week...due to the LOVELY Noro virus! Haven't heard any gunshots...not that the sound of gunshots would be out of place out here. Heck...we've got a huge gun range back behind our property...adn the neighbors across the street will let a few go every now and then! But I haven't heard any gunfire this week...night or day. I guess it might be time to pay the other neighbors a visit here again....

@ Bon...this noro virus is kicking my butt! Got anti-puking meds from the Dr...so I could stay hydrated. I'm STARVING...or hungry at least (these curves take calories to maintain!)...and yet I don't really want to eat anything cause of what might happen! Heck...it's nearly 130AM and I'm up and can't sleep cause I'm battling my belly! I feel mostly fine...but then I'll eat something....We went to bed at 9 PM...and I'm the ONLY ONE who hasn't fallen asleep! About 10PM...the tummy started up again! I guess I'm not going in today (friday) to work again. This is REALLY BAD! At least I managed to get 2 hours in this week!


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Feb 8, 2013)

sorry to hear so many folks are ill.  Hoping everyone gets well soon!!  Sorry to hear about the cats.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Pinoak! 

I tell ya....it's bad enough to not be feeling well...but to keep finding squished kitties on the road in front of your house is also a huge bummer! now...if I could just fall asleep...and get some GOOOOOOOOD sleep...I'd be a lot better off I think! Be thankful you're not suffering from this virus! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Symphony (Feb 8, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Thanks Pinoak!
> 
> I tell ya....it's bad enough to not be feeling well...but to keep finding squished kitties on the road in front of your house is also a huge bummer! now...if I could just fall asleep...and get some GOOOOOOOOD sleep...I'd be a lot better off I think! Be thankful you're not suffering from this virus!
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Symphony....I still haven't been able to get to sleep...this is really frustrating! I think I'll wait until everyone leaves for the day....take a relaxing HOT shower...then cuddle up with the cats and doze off....


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 8, 2013)

you need a hot toddy  and maybe I mean liquor or maybe I mean a hot guy named todd . . .


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 8, 2013)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> you need a hot toddy  and maybe I mean liquor or maybe I mean a hot guy named todd . . .


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2013)

Coco- if I could just have sleep too!  I find bringing "D" in helps immensely. Try bringing Gus in! She's got to be more cuddly than a cat!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd get LESS sleep with Gus in the house! She'd probably end up chewing everything in sight....then bark constantly! 

A hot Toddy huh? Hmmm.......

Well...I managed to squeeze in 4 hours of sleep. Yay! It sucks cause I'm hungry...but I don't want to eat/drink ANYTHING (lest I suffer the consquences!).


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok...so I've managed to keep down ONE glass of gatorade. I also took a shower...a nice, hot, steamy, scalding shower! I've also put the last of the bedding in the washing machine...so all i need now is for Southern to come up here with her bottle of bleach and get to sanitizing everything! Bon can bring a couple of her neighbors adn their WONDERFUL food, and Bridge can come over with her loom and felting stuff for entertainment! Then you all can fight over who gets to take the evil one home with you...heck...rotate out! 

I told DH last night that I'm VERY tempted to just bleach everything! (& I'm not a huge fan of bleach!)


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2013)

I   bleach! Oh coco I'm in the same boat. Unfortunately I just don't have the energy.   I just wish I could get people to stop sleeping on every couch in every room. Now I have to clean all those too! 

I hope this clears up for you soon!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hope you all start feeling better...and the lack of sleep really does not help at all.  Keep up the gatorade Coco...getting dehydrated will land you in the hospital.

Okay...Coco has given us orders...let's get down to it 

p.s...keeping my beloved green beast...but my air mattress is up for grabs...looking into those baby monitors with video


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 9, 2013)

Soooo miss sicky...saw you were at Bridge's! 
Now I think you've just been playin' hookey!  

I know I know...the fleece combined with "Gussy" love made you all better!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 9, 2013)

I WAS able to make it out there! We had fun again too. I was able to get a few hours of sleep on Friday...then about 5 or 6 yesterday. Still exhausted...but it's always fun going over to Bridges! So hopefully I'll catch up on sleep tonight....and tomorrow. BUt probably not. 

Oh...and Flora...AND Sophie goat got into the sheep area....then FLora got herself back out. That darned goat! craziness!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 11, 2013)

So last night I was fighting with a goat shoulder...getting it to fit into my crock pot. This was while DH and Evil were watching a movie...and I will add that apparently they did not notice me whacking and chopping away! This morning...3AM...I was awoken to the YUMMIEST smell ever! Appparently I was the ONLY person who noticed the YUMMY smell...when I spoke with DH at lunch time he was like "what smell?" DUH.  So just waiting for supper...so we can feast! 

Oh yeah...so I finally made it through a full day of work w/o puking! YAY! I was actually busy too...! When I left work, it was sooo nice. 54 degrees in town...67 degrees at home! We stayed out in the back yard it was so nice. Evil tried flying a kite...didn't work out too well. The goats were SO happy to see her they were binkiying and chasing her around. I even let Snuggles and Baby out of their area for a bit. Until Gus decided she wanted to "play" chase with Baby! Poor Baby! I finally ended up chaining Gus up...letting the sheep settle down while I got my LOVEY LOVEY time in with the goats. I had put a bunch of 'nest boxes' in for the ducks/geese and the ducks actually used them. Not which goose is laying. NOPE...had to lay her egg in the MIDDLE of the coop...on the floor...like always! I'll train her yet! 

So I'm covered in mud, had the goats (Jimmy in particular) EATING MY HAIR...Oh and in an attempt to get away from Gus, Baby nailed me in the thigh with her horns (as she ran past me). SO I have a nice bruise forming there. Oh well...I've got so many scratches and scars...this bruise is nothing. But it's all good...


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 11, 2013)

Fighting with the goat shoulder  Oh my gosh, I can't wait to see how it turned out and if your family liked it! I'm so excited that somebody else that I know is actually eating goat, too. 

Sounds like you are feeling 100% now. Whew. Definitely let us know how the goat turned out!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 12, 2013)

Well...Uni was delicious! Had him over some rice...yum!
I did an onion, garlic, Iltalian herbs and extra thyme. Oh...and the blush wine. Nice touch...I think next time I might do a tomato base too. DH liked it. Evil is VERY picky...she only eats chicken...no other meat. She's even picky about how the chicken is prepared! I'm serious! She won't even eat my homemade french toast or pancakes! Drives me nuts!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 12, 2013)

That sounds so good.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 12, 2013)

Should have told her it was chicken. Red meat chicken!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 12, 2013)

Annie is the same way about meat. She'll only eat chicken now. When we were joking about serving goat the other night and then I put chicken on the table, she wouldn't eat it because she was afraid it was goat. 

So glad it turned out good!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2013)

I've never had goat, but now I'd like to try it.

Take care of yourself Coco...no back peddling with your health just because you're feeling better...don't push it!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 12, 2013)

I  am the opposite! Chickens one of the meats I'm not fond of....mainly something about chicken bones grosses me out.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 13, 2013)

Brownsheep - i understand. I'm actually not that fond of chicken. Right after I had the Evil One...I didn't eat chicken for over a year! Didn't miss it ONE bit. Growing up, we had chicken most of the time - with red meat on weekends. Go figure, I'm VERY anemic! So now...I eat more red meat. Besides...I've always found grocery store chicken (poultry really) to be "slimy" to prepare. Maybe one of these days I'll actually get to process my OWN chickens...then I can taste the difference. But for now...we have chicken very occasionally....I still make beef or lamb more often. Hmmm....I might need to get some meat sheep! 

Bon - goat definitely has a 'stronger' taste. It's not bad, just strong. Like lamb...a lot of people don't like it cause of it's stronger flavor. (I personally love it!) I'm a HUGE fan of ANYTHING drowned in garlic and onions...especially with tomatoes! YUM. Of course Evil doens't like garlic or onions either. Sometimes I wonder if she's REALLY my child! I mean if I hadn't been there for her birth...or if I had lost conciousness...I would SERIOUSLY wonder! 

I'm wanting to prepare some rabbit nuggets with the same consistency as chicken nuggets...and feed them to EVIL...just to expand her pallet a little. She doesn't have a problem with me processing the rabbits...as long as I save her the fur (I do skin them) to make her something with it! She's so weird! 

Bridge - it was yummy! DH liked it too. You would've laughed at me fighting with that shoulder though! It really WAS funny...


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 13, 2013)

No I can just picture it Coco, and I am laughing! Because Tim was doing the same thing, with the hack saw, to get it into the crock pot, lol.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 14, 2013)

*jumps on soap box*    
I swear...why can't things just be "simple"....why do people have to make things so difficult for themselves and others? 
And how STUPID are people...that others think they can get away with this crap?! I swear! 
I mean really....if our percription plan covers ONLY "preventative" medications...and not 'management' medications....then why is asthma medication covered and diabetes testing supplies aren't? REALLY? Both "conditions" are LETHAL if left untreated. Oh...Oh...OH...and IF you're going to complain about a coworker NOT "doing their job"...you BETTER have evidence to support your claim. Otherwise said employee might just hang you out to dry....  Amateur! (At least KNOW your opponent first!)
I swear...have we become so complacent and set on "mediocracy" in this country that this CRAP actually WORKS?!!!  
*ok...I'm stepping off the soap box now....*


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 14, 2013)

Bad day at work Coco?


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 15, 2013)

NAAAW....what would make you think THAT?! 
Just stupid people annoy me sometimes! But hey....what are you going to do huh? Oxygen thieves...that's what DH calls them...(but that's only MY opion/version).
***************************************
Ok...so Miss Evil was a spaz yesterday. I mean SERIOUSLY...running around the house in circles...screaming at the top of her lungs...wild look in her eyes! She hasn't had her meds for the better part of a week...and the last of it apparently had worn off a day or so ago. Had to take her into school late today so we could pickup her new perscription and give her some BEFORE sending her off to school again. Anyone who doesn't believe ADHD is a "real" condition should have been at our house last night! Poor thing...you could SEE it in her eyes and hear it in her voice...just how "out of control" she was. Poor thing..."mommy...I can't make my brain stop....I can't stop jumping/running/screaming"...(and she normally IS well-behaved...)
It's a GOOD thing she's so cute! All I could think of (at bedtime) was STRAIGHTJACKET. I'm really hoping she does grow out of this....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2013)

PREACH it! I am guilty though and karma bites---I used to think ADHD was just parents who didn't know how to discipline their kids.   Then I had Ben   I am a strong disciplinarian and believe in a balance of positive reinforcement and appropriate consequence....he believes his hands are airplanes and that crumbling a piece of pavement under his desk makes more sense than doing his math.    It is one of those you don't understand until you experience it yourself I guess because there are plenty of people who think like I did (actually, that popular family psychologist guy whose book is on my shelf thinks it is made up too--- ).


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 15, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I am a strong disciplinarian and believe in a balance of positive reinforcement and appropriate consequence....he believes his hands are airplanes and that crumbling a piece of pavement under his desk makes more sense than doing his math.    It is one of those you don't understand until you experience it yourself I guess because there are plenty of people who think like I did (actually, that popular family psychologist guy whose book is on my shelf thinks it is made up too--- ).


You sure we aren't related?! I asked Evil to feed the bunnies downstairs...I hear her screaming and carrying on...things being moved around..scampering...cats screaming....and ALL I can think is "I DON'T WANT TO KNOW...."
It's time to do homework....oh no...it's time to go to the bathroom for the 50th time...or brush our teeth...or change our clothes...or...or....or! 
I have ADHD too...but DANG...she takes it to a WHOLE NEW LEVEL sometimes! (I REPEATEDLY tell my mom that I REALLY don't know how she and my father ALLOWED me to survive into adulthood!)


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2013)

I feel your pain.  They act like things like "go to the bathroom" are new concepts, a surprise, a total bombshell dropped on them, right?!  It will get better.   I mean, I know I am still easily distracted but I =====sorry, saw a bird.   But really, I think I get a lot done because I am constantly moving onto something else.   The learning curve was in making myself come back to the first project, and our kids will get there.  

When I went to Herdstock, I was so trying to reign it it but it slipped a few times and Autumnpraire I know was laughing a bit (I believe I got distracted by the river rising and hummingbird).


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 15, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> PREACH it! I am guilty though and karma bites---I used to think ADHD was just parents who didn't know how to discipline their kids.   Then I had Ben   I am a strong disciplinarian and believe in a balance of positive reinforcement and appropriate consequence....he believes his hands are airplanes and that crumbling a piece of pavement under his desk makes more sense than doing his math.    It is one of those you don't understand until you experience it yourself I guess because there are plenty of people who think like I did (actually, that popular family psychologist guy whose book is on my shelf thinks it is made up too--- ).


I am much like you Pearce... I believe in teaching our kids first time obedience...with love, grace, and consequences.  I also have one with ADD...not ADHD.  He is borderline though. I did learn about the 6 types of ADD and that has been a very effective tool.

One of the dis-orders that can coincide with ADD is Non-Verbal Learning Disorders. Sadly I have not met ONE educator that has ever even heard of it. Of course the name makes matters worse because people think it has something to do with "speaking"...LOL it has nothing to do with it. Working with a NVLD child is difficult. The varying degrees make matters worse. Educators do not like kids like this in their class, they often will really grow to strongly dislike the child. These kids are also usualy super intelligent which of course make things even more difficult. Social relationships for these kids are also very difficult. They can handle only one person at a time. 

I also know that in the 90's every normal active kid was being labeled with ADD and many really were not..it was in the parenting. There really are kids with these issues and as a mom of one it is heart-breaking. You know, with downs syndrome people can see it so they get it, same as any dis ability that can be seen...yet the wiring in the brain that gets "short circuited" cannot. I often tell people just because you cannot see it, it doesn't mean it's not there.  I have found...and I don't care about  stupid studies that contradict this... SUGAR greatly effects my sons behaviors.. I explained to him it is as if he is "allergic" to sugar, his body cannot handle it  and reacts to it. Also.. believe it or not I have found change of seasons and the barometric pressure greatly effects his behavior. 

Yesterday..Horrible, absolutely horrible...and so far today- turning out the same way. Did I say Horrible??? 

Hang in there Coco!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 15, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> One of the dis-orders that can coincide with ADD is Non-Verbal Learning Disorders. Sadly I have not met ONE educator that has ever even heard of it. Of course the name makes matters worse because people think it has something to do with "speaking"...LOL it has nothing to do with it. Working with a NVLD child is difficult. The varying degrees make matters worse. *Educators do not like kids like this in their class, they often will really grow to strongly dislike the child.* These kids are also usualy super intelligent which of course make things even more difficult. Social relationships for these kids are also very difficult. They can handle only one person at a time.
> 
> Yesterday..Horrible, absolutely horrible...and so far today- turning out the same way. Did I say Horrible???
> 
> Hang in there Coco!


Ok...so the FIRST (bolded) part was Evil in Kindergarten AND 1st grade. HORRIBLE school. STILL HATE those days. They blamed Evil for EVERYTHING! I mean the K teacher put her desk in a corner waaaaay away from any other kids. And SHE had only 12 kids in her class AND had a teacher's assistant. As a former "teacher" (I had 9/10 year olds) that was UNACCEPTABLE! She was too hyper - wouldn't stop talking or bouncing or whatever - got her medication - now she can't stay awake in class. But is she distracting everyone when she's quietly sleeping?!   Evil is a sweet kid - VERY "spunky"...like her momma! Very smart...like her momma! (Did I mention Hubby is ADD?) 

Both she and I are VERY MUCH like the underlined portion of your quote Southern. I don't do well with multiple people...but one - on - one...amazing! I can't "do" multiple friends at the same time....I always feel weird. Like everyone needs attention but I don't know how to do it. Hence, FEW friends. Evil is the SAME way. And she even has problems with the ONE friend at a time sometimes too. Gets too stimulated and kinda melts down. (probably a touch of autism there...seriously.) Again...it's a GOOD THING she's so cute! We just concentrate on the good things...I 'learn' her on why she SHOULD do certain things and how. I'm HOPING she'll mellow out a little more as she gets older....  

School is the biggest issue - are we going to get a GOOD teacher, who can work with her? She's had both sides of the spectrum. And her latest teacher (who was doing really well with Evil) left on maternity leave. So Evil is breaking it in with a new teacher. Hopefully, we'll get to meet with her soon and get a 'feel' for her. I'm HOPING for the best....


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh and Pearce - Karma KICKS MY BUTT INSTANTLY EVERYTIME! I'm talking w/i SECONDS! 
So I TRY...oh LORD do I try....to keep it in check....


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok...so haven't had much "online time" the last few days. I'm actually sorta busy at work...AMAZING! Plus the EVIL ONE has decided that her watching Littlest PetShop Youtube videos is more important! 

So...Evil was supposed to have a slumber party Friday night. That got postponed until tonight. In the meantime, she was trying to arrange a playdate with her best friend from school. Well that didn't fly cause her mom doesn't want to "put up" with Evil overnight....and the girls father was "sick" on Saturday. But still...her friend calls and they chat and spend time together at school! I'm amazed at Evil's friend...and how honest and yet loyal she is. Her parents think Evil is "wild," but still she sees a good person in Evil...and stands up for her. WOW..and this girl is only 9! There are still good people out there in this world....

Ok...the OTHER reason I've not been around lately is DH has decided to destroy ANOTHER vehicle!  Well...not entirely this time. It's not like the ones he's totaled...don't get me started! But anywhoo....after the last car he TOTALED, I finally got the new car (I was driving the same car for 7 years) and he got my old one. Well...it now has 250K + miles on it...and the drive shaft needs replacing. Just one of many things we've been fixing on it. So he's decided he has to have another car. OK, FINE...but NOT NEW.  . What? he says....I'm like NO!  So it's been like pulling teeth and dealing with EVIL on a bad day to get him to suck it up and realize he's not getting a NEW car! (unless he wins the lottery or spontaneously comes into some MAJOR money!) So....he's finally agreed that I'm right (a*hem...) and we'll be taking it a little slower on the car shopping this time around. I swear...that man is so danged expensive sometimes! So...for now...we're commuting together - which means a later day for me, doing chores in the dark, cooking/eating late, etc. Oh for joy! Men! I swear...if it's not sports...it's cars. Let's just hope  he KEEPS his word and doesn't get that "look" in his eyes for some rediculous car....


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 17, 2013)

Take comfort Coco.I know I wouldn't want my child to have a sleep over at anyone's house that couldn't deal with my child. As a mom though it is heartbreaking.  

What is wrong with a pre-owned vehicle? Carmax is great. Usually all the fleet cars are sold off at 30,000 miles for a fraction of what they'd be new. They are usually about a year old. We saved $30,000 on one of our cars some years back. Our van was less than one year old with 30,000 miles... still have it and saved $22,000 by NOT buying a brand new one.  It was an airport fleet vehicle- standard white van... excellent condition except the drivers seat...someone, let's say "girthy" obviously drove it. 

I hope DH lets you handle this one for sure!  Hopefully you'll find something reasonable soon.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 17, 2013)

I know Southern. But it'd be nice if Evil's friend's parents would let her stay at OUR place! I don't know that she's allowed to have sleepovers at anyone's house actually. Her parents are kinda control freaks...but they'll take her to a concert where people are stumbing around drunk and smoking pot! Go figure...but MY child is too wild! 

The HORRIBLE PIECE OF CRAP car my LOVING husband bought after the FIRST car he totaled was purchased at CARMAX actually. Did I mention that car was a HORRIBLE PIECE OF CRAP?! AUGH. That car was a NIGHTMARE. That was the ONE car he didn't total...and I was about ready to set the thing on fire...SERIOUSLY. It was awful....but he'd gotten that particular car "stuck in his mind" as the one he wanted...and he DID NOT listen to me about how it was a BAD idea. (DH JUST admitted to looking at CARMAX - but in his words: "NEVER AGAIN!" So...we're checking out a lot of different options right now. I just don't want/need TWO car payments! That's the whole thing...we've got too many bills as it is! His whole thing is is "ego" with what car he's seen in. That's fine...have a champagne taste in cars with a beer budget...IN YOUR MIND! PRETEND that 'junker' is whatever the fantasy car is....plus he likes to 'tinker' on HIS cars. That's another issue that costs money and (in MY humble opinion) causes a lot of the 'problems' his cars seem to develop. I drove my older car for 7 years...just under 200K miles...never had a problem with it. NEVER. My DH starts driving it...all of a sudden this is wrong, that's wrong, I need to do this or that or blah blah blah. He tried to blame it on me...that I don't know what those 'sounds' mean...therefore I don't know about cars. Yeah whatever...my cars don't have PROBLEMS...and I don't TOTAL them! He had to suck it up...cause I'm right. So if he wants to total his cars or spend money on messing around with them...he's gonna hafta do it with a BEATER! mwa-ha-ha-ha! 

At least he ADMITTED this time that he DOES tend to total cars and realizes that it's not worth the money/car payments to keep on doing that. 

With some guys it's sports - football, NASCAR, basketball, whatever. With my DH...it's cars. (I wish it would've been something CHEAPER...) Fortunately he's gotten back "into" his model kits...so hopefully that'll help distract him a little.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hope he finds a car that fits into the budget...we're thinking that the green beast will not last forever, and would look for a newer used beast when that time comes.  A minivan is just so convenient to carry feed and lumber...whatever...going to look for a pasture gate tomorrow and measured and yup...can take an 8 foot gate inside or tie to the rack on top....you need a green beast!!! 

Here the thing is tires...DH has never met a curb that he has missed with the tires 

And you can bring your daughter here anytime...we can all have a girlie sleepover...just be sure to bring those grinch fleece pants...gotta see them in person


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 18, 2013)

Speaking of Green Beast, we HAD a nice old truck. But daddy had to start "messing" with it. You know "fix all those mechanical problems" and customize it. The danged thing blew a piston on I-81! We ended up having to WALK, in the sleet, in JANUARY, about a mile and a half to the closest gas station cause daddy didn't bring his cell phone! Did I mention this was at NIGHT!!!! What a mess! Never trusted that truck again. Even after we replaced the engine. That truck, when it was RUNNING, was awesome! But...it turned into a moneypit. Daddy finally sold it this fall...to pay for repairs to his car. 

After we get him this beater...I told him I wanna save up for another pickup truck. (DH would DESTROY another minivan...already been through that!) Not a BIG one...but a RELIABLE one. We're lucky in that we have several pretty good auto auctions close by...so we're going to check those out. Just have to PREVENT him from getting a SPECIFIC car (or even make/model) stuck in his mind...otherwise we're DOOMED! His blinders go on and that's it! But don't worry...I'm ON GUARD for his telltale phrases..."I've learned my lesson," "I'm NOT 'stuck' on an xyz," and my personal favorite, "I KNOW...."

Huh...I just realized...daddy needs to change my oil.....(I let him be 'manly' and do the oil changes...) 
It's a good thing I LOVE him!

Oh Bon...daddy goes through tires like you can't imagine! Seriously! It's unbelieveable! I may be driving on less than desireable condition tires...but I don't SLIDE OFF THE ROAD like some people! Amazing. I'm willing to bet money...that WHATEVER car we end up with for him...he's going to NEED new tires! And Bon...my thing used to be denting the rims on the curbs...until we got me a subaru (all wheel drive). Now I just jump the curb...haven't destroyed a rim since! 

As for those grinch fleecy pants...if you're good to me Bon...I might put in a good word with Santa for you this Christmas!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 18, 2013)

ahhh....another tire fiend 

ohhhhh....green grinch fleece pants...must have green grinch fleece pants


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 18, 2013)

Be CAREFUL Bon...Santa  might just HAVE to find you a pair of the elusive, rare, green grinch face fleecy pants! Hey wait a minute...St. Patty's day is coming up....I'll have to remember to spock out the wal mart next time we go! You'll have to tell me (PM) me your pants size...and I'll keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 18, 2013)

So...here's a WARNING for all you SUCKERS out there (Southern!*a*hem)

Soooo...this morning, after I had logged out...while I was finishing up my yarn plying and getting ready to awaken the beast...I look out the window into the field. Guess who'd gotten out of their pen? Snuggles and Baby! (I checked and I couldn't figure out how they got out...weird.) Gus...like a CHAMP...was watching them carefully since the goats were together on one side and the sheep were on the other side of the yard. She wasn't chasing Baby! YAY! Well...Gus caught sight of me in the window and everytime I'd wave, she'd wag. She's such a GOOD GIRL!  The goats were all looking up and around but couldn't figure out what Gus was looking at. The sheep were scratching their heads too. 

So DH and I are getting ready to run off to Lowes, then pick up Evil from her Slumber Party Extravaganza...and as SOON as we opened the basement door, the crying started! I'm not talking about Flora...our most vocal, PITA goat! Oh no no no! Snuggles was going nuts! She was just standing there...like a lost little lamb, screaming her head off! SERIOUSLY?! Everytime either I or DH were out there...she was attached at our hips. Baby was even pretty clingy! That bottle lamb is WORSE than the goats! It's hilarious. Those goats were really laying in to the sheep though...don't mess with THEIR hay! I was waiting for baby to lay into them...but nope...TRUE sheep. UNTIL the grain came out....then it was GAME ON for Baby! She was bulldozing those nasty goats out of the way! Even Snuggles was getting in on the action...until I guided her to the SHEEP grain! 

But, as soon as I came inside and the grain was gone, there was Snuggles...right next tot he basement window...screaming her head off! I would pull the curtain aside...and there she and Baby were....with Snuggles just screaming away! (Baby sounds like a sheep whose been smoking for MANY years when she baaaaas!) 

So be careful if you're considering having those adorable little snuggledy wuddudly babies in the house....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 18, 2013)

A sheep who has been smoking for too long.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh Pearce...you should hear her! Sounds like those old, 90+ year old ladies who've been smoking ALL their lives! 
Then we have Lyla - our least people-friendly Nubian (she doesn't like being touched...whatever), she sounds like she smokes too! I'd probably fall over if I ever caught those two behind the barn, sneaking in a quick smoke break after supper!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 18, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Be CAREFUL Bon...Santa  might just HAVE to find you a pair of the elusive, rare, green grinch face fleecy pants! Hey wait a minute...St. Patty's day is coming up....I'll have to remember to spock out the wal mart next time we go! You'll have to tell me (PM) me your pants size...and I'll keep my eyes peeled!


Doubt you'd find grinch pants at St Patty's day! 

St Patty's day is my birthday though!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh that's cute! Got to love those bottle babies. I can't wait to meet them. When am I going to meet them? Field trip for me


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 18, 2013)

Marlow...I'm thinking they still have those super DEEP-discounted xmas stuff still floating around....I'll just have to try and keep an eye out! 
Wow...you've got TWO reasons to get snockered on St Patty's day then huh?! 

Bridge...you can come out...just not as much to tour or look at out here! One yard, 4 goats, 2 sheep, and a large dog! Then the house is covered in cat and rabbit hair...! Pretty boring...but you're more than welcome! Oh...the chickens don't free range yet...need to 'trust' Gus with them! But kitty corner across the street, my neighbor lets his free range, one always crosses the street to scratch around on the shoulder! Crazy hen! Oh and you can be serenaded by Manni...our outdoor cat who has decided that life isn't always better OUTSIDE the house! 

Oh and Bridge, just remember...I DO accept "house warming" presents...usually in the form of young, black and white lambs....or shetland sheep!  (Seriously, we're "good" with the ones we got...don't need anymore at this point!)


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 18, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Marlow...I'm thinking they still have those super DEEP-discounted xmas stuff still floating around....I'll just have to try and keep an eye out!
> *Wow...you've got TWO reasons to get snockered on St Patty's day then huh?! *
> 
> Bridge...you can come out...just not as much to tour or look at out here! One yard, 4 goats, 2 sheep, and a large dog! Then the house is covered in cat and rabbit hair...! Pretty boring...but you're more than welcome! Oh...the chickens don't free range yet...need to 'trust' Gus with them! But kitty corner across the street, my neighbor lets his free range, one always crosses the street to scratch around on the shoulder! Crazy hen! Oh and you can be serenaded by Manni...our outdoor cat who has decided that life isn't always better OUTSIDE the house!
> ...


Only problem with that is I very, very rarely drink, and then it is definitely never beer . Tried it once and it tastes like my dad always said it did, like horse p*ss! 

I like to say I can't be pinched even if I don't wear green because it's my birthday!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 18, 2013)

Not a beer fan myself Marlow! Can't stand the taste of it...but I'm more of a mixed drinks kinda girl...(I barely have one drink a year!) Try a pink panther....NICE. Amaretto, Vodka, pineapple juice and marichino cherry juice. YUM! VERY nice! I got the mixins for those from a neighbor about 4 or 5 years ago (small bottles)...and I still have about 3/4 of the bottles full...sitting in the fridge! 

I always tell people I'm wearing green underwear...that normally shuts them up! Or...if I'm feeling REALLY obnoxious (like really don't like the people in my office or something like that...) I'll wear ORANGE on St Patty's day! Most people don't "get" what that is! (Protestants in Ireland wear orange on St Patty's day....)


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 18, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Not a beer fan myself Marlow! Can't stand the taste of it...but I'm more of a mixed drinks kinda girl...(I barely have one drink a year!) Try a pink panther....NICE. Amaretto, Vodka, pineapple juice and marichino cherry juice. YUM! VERY nice! I got the mixins for those from a neighbor about 4 or 5 years ago (small bottles)...and I still have about 3/4 of the bottles full...sitting in the fridge!
> 
> I always tell people I'm wearing green underwear...that normally shuts them up! Or...if I'm feeling REALLY obnoxious (like really don't like the people in my office or something like that...) I'll wear ORANGE on St Patty's day! Most people don't "get" what that is! (Protestants in Ireland wear orange on St Patty's day....)


There is no alcohol in my house (though I swear sometime I need a shot of something strong after a hard day dealing with the kids!) I will do mixed drinks, though they are pretty rare. Probably once a year maybe. Never been "slobbered" and never had the desire to be either. DH isn't a big drinking person so I just don't drink much myself either. DH had his drinking experiences before meeting me. I never really got the experience. But I was never into the party scene of college either.

ETA: May have to try that recipe, if I ever enter an ABC store that is!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 19, 2013)

Like I said Marlow...some neighbors gave me the fixins...otherwise I wouldn't have um! (And that was from at least a year BEFORE she got preggers and went psychotic on me...so we're talking those bottles are 4 or 5 years old!)
I did my share of partying...but not stupid, plastered, wasted partying. No drunkentfests for me! Besides...I was always the one cleaning up, helping people, taking care of the wasted...so kinda spoilt the whole 'partying' thing for me! But when I was at my "peak" of performance...I could throw them back! I'm a totaly pansy now! You didn't miss much...honestly. 

Now off to start another day....

Oh...and for those of you following in the bottle lamb (Snuggles) saga...she spent almost ALL evening last night (until at least 10 PM) screaming at the kitchen windows...in the rain! Hubby even went out to walk her back to the lighted barn....she followed him right back up to the house! I think she finally gave up after the house was dark for a while....she wasn't in the yard this morning! Good gravy!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 19, 2013)

Now Coco....how could you not bring that sweet baby inside with you out of the rain?  You need a playpen for that sweet thing


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 19, 2013)

we HAD her inside the house...remember? Then she started jumping on Evil's bed! When she kept getting up on OUR bed...well...that's when she needed to be outside! I'm no SUCKER!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes...but it was raining!!!!  And that baby is so sweet she might melt like sugar if she gets too wet!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 19, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Now Coco....how could you not bring that sweet baby inside with you out of the rain?  You need a playpen for that sweet thing


I agree with Bon....how could you let her scream like that..poor baby.... go set up the pack and play!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm with you Coco! Do't give in. It sleeps OUTSIDE now


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't worry Straw! She's much bigger than she was...and I've got NO INTENTION of bringing HER inside...otherwise I'd have to bring Baby inside as well...then the goats would DEMAND to be brought inside. She's too big for the pack-n-play anymore anyways. These aren't cute little ND goats we're talking about either....these are full grown Nubians! I think she was just spazing cause the gate to their sheepy area was open and she didn't know what to do! I guess she felt all exposed to the rest of the yard. It hasn't been a problem the last two days though...she and Baby are out there right now, grazing WITH the goats! Gus is on watch...leaving them all to their munhcing away. 

Well...today is Evil's 9th birthday....and I'm home. I'm supposed to be doing all kinds of stuff to make a BIG deal out of her birthday when she gets home from school. The only problem is...I'm having a relapse of that barfing/scours thing....AGAIN! I can't believe this! Fortunately (or not) I haven't started puking yet...but I've been burping up bile and it's REALLY gross! I didn't get any sleep (really) last night as I was up every hour or so. This is getting out of hand! I think I'm getting to that 'age' where everything falls apart! But still....

Let's just hope I don't RUIN my daughter's BIG day! (Actually...as long as she gets her pizza and can open her presents...she'll be fine!)


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday to your lovely daughter!!!!  

Sorry you are having another round of being sick Coco...for the first time ever, this is exactly what happened to me...this can really take you down and lower your immunity to everything and sap your energy for a long time.  Some people in our area are going on 2 months with this horrid flu coming and going.

Hope the birthday festivities are fun for her...and hope you manage to pull it off even being sick...take good care of yourself Coco


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Bon.  One of the ladies in my office was telling me how she went through a similar thing when she hit 'that age'....but i'm too young yet!!!! I really don't care why my immune system is sucking so bad lately...I just want some RESULTS!


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry you are not feeling well and its always worse when you can't rest because to much to do, happy b-day to evil and Don't puke on the Pizza  get some rest as soon as you can.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 20, 2013)

You know Shelly May...I had that VERY thought about the pizza! When I first thought about it...the thought of eating it made me wretch! No barfing though...just a nasty burp. I'm managing to keep down the water I'm gingerly sipping....but I'm seriously considering bringing the laptop into the ladie's room! 
I really should start a fire in the woodstove...but then i also need to take a nap...which means the fire would burn out....being a grown up sucks!!!  
Evil already knows what her bday presents are! We're so pathetic....but she hasn't been allowed to open them, and unlike her mother...she's sticking to it! She's ready to play with them as soon as she gets home today by golly though! 

Oh...last night she made a list of the things she wanted to do on her birthday: 
1 papa gons (or j) - she wasn't sure how to spell it
2 open presents
3 go to sleep

*I just want you all to notice...that NOWHERE in this list did she mention doing her homework!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 20, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> You know Shelly May...I had that VERY thought about the pizza! When I first thought about it...the thought of eating it made me wretch! No barfing though...just a nasty burp. I'm managing to keep down the water I'm gingerly sipping....but I'm seriously considering bringing the laptop into the ladie's room!
> I really should start a fire in the woodstove...but then i also need to take a nap...which means the fire would burn out....being a grown up sucks!!!
> Evil already knows what her bday presents are! We're so pathetic....but she hasn't been allowed to open them, and unlike her mother...she's sticking to it! She's ready to play with them as soon as she gets home today by golly though!
> 
> ...


Everyone knows your exempt from homework on your birthday!  Happy Birthday to Evil!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh Marlow...you're such an enabler! I'm willing to bet MONEY that the Evil One lied about doing her homework last night! Did I mention, she used to sneak out of our house at 3 years old? In 2nd grade...she got caught FORGING my initials on her planner book! She's too much sometimes! Sooo smart...and yet not so brite sometimes!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 20, 2013)

> burping up bile


That like cud?

Happy B-Day to Evil and hope you feel better Coco.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 20, 2013)

NVM


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 20, 2013)

unfortunatley for me...burping up their cud is far LESS smelly than the bile! Sophie goat LOVES to burp it up IN my face! GROSS! But Flora's the worst offender! It's a good thing I love "troublesome" critters! 
Hmmm...now that you've mentioned that...maybe I need to eat spoonfuls of baking soda.....


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 20, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Oh Marlow...you're such an enabler! I'm willing to bet MONEY that the Evil One lied about doing her homework last night! Did I mention, she used to sneak out of our house at 3 years old? In 2nd grade...she got caught FORGING my initials on her planner book! She's too much sometimes! Sooo smart...and yet not so brite sometimes!


We always help Logan with his homework either I work with him at night or DH works with him in the morning before school. I guess when he gets Evils age though he should be able to do his homework on his own.

Hey, everyone needs a break from homework!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday to little evil one! I hope she gets to do everything she wants to do plus no homework! Just make her get up extra early tomorrow to do it *snickers*


----------



## greenbean (Feb 20, 2013)

Happy birthday to Evil!!  And I hope you feel better Coco


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 20, 2013)

So funny with human ailments being called....burping up cud...bloat...scours...can tell where our heads are at


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 20, 2013)

happy bday, hugs and all that other stuff.  but the most important thing here is - where's our piece of cake?????!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 20, 2013)

I was GOING to bake cookies! But this whole scours and cud thing kinda took everything outta me! Plus I don't know about you, but I wouldn't want someone puking baking MY cake! 
Ok...so I got offline and tried to sleep...couldn't do it. EVERYTIME I got up to add more wood to the fire, BURP; go to teh bathroom, BURP; sit up, BURP. It was REALLY gross. So I'm laying on the couch and I realize...this isn't the flu...it's FOOD POISONING! Yesterday, girls in the office had a going away brunch for one of the ladies in their group. The leftovers were up for grabs. I had a couple breakfast burritos...this is the SECOND time I've had this reaction to them. So at least I know what's causing my 'illness' now. I kept burping...so at this point, I'm figuring I'm better off MAKING myself puke and get this burping bile thing OVER with. Well...I feel better! But whooooweeee...I barfed So hard...it came out of my NOSE! That HURT! OUCH! 
Good thing is...I'm not puking anymore...and the burping has reduced GREATLY! Now...if I could just sleep! 
Evil came home and has opened her presents. She's playing with them now..quietly...it's amazing! She reminded me we better get her her Papap Gon's pizza though! She had a good day at school...which is always nice to hear. 
Marlow...we normally do her homework with her...sometimes with more support than others. 
OH...i looked outside in the back yard and my WONDERFUL Gus had gotten a chicken! Danged dog! I think it must've gotten out of the run and she got her. It's going to be a LOOOONG spring!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 20, 2013)

Glad you figured out what is making you sick. Nice to hear Evil is enjoying her presents and playing quietly with them. My boys got something today that they are bugging me to play with now. Have to watch them with it though so they don't break it.

No more breakfast burritos Coco!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 20, 2013)

you know...i had that same thought...no more breakfast burritos! 
Oh..speaking of upset tummmies....so yesterday, I got to work and the cpu backup battery at my desk had failed and needed to be replaced. So i told our IT guys and they said they'd come and fix it. Meanwhile...I kept smelling someone farting! It was really bad! I thought it was the new lady on the other side of my cube...I knew it wasn't me....So I tell my carpooling buddy and he laughs at me. 
Anywhoo...my new cube neighbor left for the day and I noticed the smell kept getting WORSE. I mean it was BAD! So I tell the IT guys and they come and replace it. Apparently, the guys at the end of our cube rows were going to start blaming each other for the RIPE sulphur smell! It was a good thing I told our IT guys...the backup battery was starting to MELT! One of the guys in my cube row was thinking those breakfast burritos were causing someone to fart!!! 
There are only a few people in my area that I get along with...the rest are a little too STUFFY! But boy...we were having fun trying to figure out who was farting! Now I'm all embarassed...thinking my new neighbor might've thought it was ME farting! 
Again...no more breakfast burritos. EVER again!


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 21, 2013)

Coco I'm glad you figured out what was making you sick - sometimes barfing is bad, but sometimes it's does help.  I'm going out to the cook off tonight and it's all the bbq you can eat and the alcohol you can drink - I hope I'm not barfing in the morning   Hopefully, I'm old enough (will be 40 in a month) to tell myself I know better, but we'll see 

As for the farting, well, I feel ya.  We have crop dusters here and we still can't figure out whose doing it.  And I swear it seems like I always end up going into the ladies room after some one has had a blow out and, then, of course, someone comes in after me and thinks its me!!!!  I hate that!!!!

We always have vendors bringing in food (breakfast, sandwhiches, candy, etc.) and, so far, I don't think anyone has gotten sick - but when the food is free very seldom does it last very long anyway!!!  Speaking of that, I just got an email saying a vendor just brought in breakfast from chik-fil-a, so I'd better go get some quick!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 21, 2013)

Breakfast from chick fil a? I'm THERE! WOW! You guys get the GOOD stuff! I don't know why everyone loves those breakfast burritos...oh well. I realized last night that at my OLD building, I'd had their breakfast burrito and had gotten sick later that day as well. Maybe it's those commercial eggs that get me?! 

Speaking of crop dusters...ok...so my BIGGEST pet peeve at work is..we have three stalls. WHY, if you KNOW you're going to be there a little longer and will POSSIBLY be making foul smells...do you choose to sit in teh CENTER stall?! I mean seriously folks! Like I'm NOT going ot know what you're doing with the 5000 curtosy flushes! Why not give people the option to sit in a stall AWAY from you? MORONS! Oh...and the other bathrooms have so much stinking perfume smelly things...it's like walking into a french whorehouse! P-U!!!

So Vickr...did you get plastered last night? Overeating will cause stomach upset! BBQ cook off...man...you texans know how to live!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 21, 2013)

ahhh...bathroom politics


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 21, 2013)

more like common courtesy...some people just don't think anymore. I mean the whole "which stall to sit in" isn't exactly rocket science. Then again, rocket scientists can be the worst ones!


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 21, 2013)

cook off is tonight.  my cell-mate's husband is on a team, so he gets us in free.  It's all the bbq (ribs, brisket, chicken, beans, potato salad, etc.) you can eat.  Then if you get wristband from other tents you can go in theirs and try out their goodies (some bacon wrapped shrimp, queso, all kinds of stuff - but again alcohol.)  If I can remember, I'll try to take some pics tonight and post them tomorrow.  It's a freakin' BLAST!!!!! Last year I was single and was 'on the prowl'  I had tons of fun going up to guys and asking if I could feel their a*hem "backsides" - you know what's surprising, not a one of them said no!!!   Maybe this year I'll try the women and see if any of them will tell me no   When we were showing we never got to attend the cook off and after graduating I was so burned out on showing and animals, I didn't want to go back to the rodeo for years.  Last year was my first cook off, and let me tell you, I made up for lost time!!! I wonder if I'll do the same this year . . . .


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 21, 2013)

Are we going to have to send a chaperone with you? If it's free BBQ I'd go...if I were closer to TX! Def need photos! And a menu....and if you manage to sneak any food out in your extra pockets...just let us know!


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 21, 2013)

Well it's free, but you have to be invited - but Coco - I'd invite you   I'm not "people person" per se, but this is one of those events where it pays off to be an "a** kisser"   I've had friends (yes, all cute "people person" girls) get wristbands for the "good" tents and even the the "ok" tents are good, it's my understanding the "good" tents are really, really good!! I just don't know the right "people" I guess 

Another reason you have to get plastered at these kinda of things are the bathroom facilities - or lack thereof.  The Port-O-Potties.  Any girl will no that needs no explanation.  Thousands of drunken people using the same spot to relieve themselves of all kinds of bodily fluids, yup, I need a drink right now just thinking about it.  'course for a fat chick - it makes it even harder to squat and not hold on to anything when you are drunk!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 21, 2013)

AAaah yes....the port o potties....what fun! 
The cute, pretty, people-person girls ALWAYS get the GOOD stuff! Aaaaah...that was MANY moons ago...and even then...I was the "ughly" friend! But I did get a few free drinks back in the day! 
Well you enjoy yourself...maybe you could find a secluded port-o-potty no one else knows about?! Or do like the chinese and just wear depends...and take a couple extra to change into! (That might not be a really bad idea actually!!!) 
And here I am...struggling on what to make for supper since my tummy is at about 80% to normal...but I don't want to "push" it...hmmm...something evil will eat...that's bland enough to not have me up all night again. Wow...lucky me...I'll be eating plain rice for supper while  you're having all kinds of BBQ! I'll bet you're just GREEN with ENVY!!!


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm sure one of the tents will have some rice somewhere - if I find some, I'll have a few bites - just for you   I'll need something to soak up the booze


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok...so DH let me 'break down' and get myself an early bday present! I got myself (we got me) an incubator with egg turner today! Now i have the fun of TRYING to figure it out! I even read the directions to the SHOCK of DH! So I'm drying eggs off and waiting to establish the 'temperature' etc etc. 
Off to read up more on it!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 23, 2013)

Guess we'll be hearing about your hatching adventures now!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Only 7:30 pm here and for some reason I am super tired and want to go to bed...but...have to wait to turn the eggs later...Coco...come turn my eggs later for me and you'll get some practice 

Don't be shocked if you turn into a hatching addict...happened to me


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 23, 2013)

Congrats on the incubator!  I know we got ours for the kids but it is SOOOOO fun!  We are setting another batch tomorrow of just Old English Game bantams.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok...so my first 'batch' has been put in. Just a few minutes ago actually. I set the incubator up last night and was waiting and waiting and waiting to make sure we could reach and keep the consistent temperature required. So I go to get all the washed eggs to put in the incubator and SQUISH....the danged cats had knocked two of them off the drying towel and onto the floor! Guess who stepped into it?! That's right...with my nice, warm bare feet! GROSS! All the times I've had eggs drying on the counter...and the cats are going to explore the ones I want to hatch!? Of course! Figures! Stinking cats...it's a good thing they're cute, fuzzy, and allow me endless hours of torturing them with my fuzzy lovings!!!! So I now have under 3 doz eggs in the incubator! I think I also may have a broody bantam cochin x hen out in the pasture coop! WOO HOOO! Oh and Bon...when I say we "splurged" for my bday...we got the one with the auto egg turner! I'm generally not around the house enough (consistently) to be able to turn the eggs at the same time everyday! Nevermind Evil won't do it! 

Oh...the birds are 'barnyard mixes'...but here's what they could be: cochin crosses, RIR crosses, auracauna crosses, EE, Jersey Giant crosses, buff brahma crosses, and/or silkie crosses! Should be neat! 

Now...if I could only get my stomach to settle down. Spent ALL afternoon/evening/night yesterday burping up bile gas again! I took Rolaids and nexium (from my previous bout with acid reflux)...and still...all night! I need to be careful...otherwise DH might trade me in! Is 10 years too long to "lemon law" me?!  (we both laugh about it...he's just as deffective as I am!)


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry your stomach is still not good...not fun   Here the joke is not the lemon law, but what the trade in value would be...with me being sick and weak for so long, my trade in value wasn't very high there for awhile...I'm getting better, and you said you wouldn't get better until I did...well Coco...it's time now! 

I'm curious about you washing the eggs for the incubator...I never had as I've read that you want the bloom to stay on to seal the egg from any bacteria?  I don't use the poopy ones...those I wash and put in the fridge.  Could be wrong, but that was my understanding?

When I was putting the eggs in my incubator, I had a klutzy moment and dropped one...big mess...but called the dogs over and they cleaned it up for me.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, I don't wash ours before putting them in for that reason---opens the pores and lets bacteria in.   Not that you are going to have a bad hatch or anything, but next time, you might want to skip that part and just make sure that you don't set any really funky dirty ones.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 24, 2013)

I hope you feel better soon Coco! 

I can't wait to see the chicks you hatch out!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 24, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon!  The Barnyard mixes are often the most often.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

Well Bon...I read the DIRECTIONS! The stinking directions told me to wash/sterilize them! Danged directions! It also told me to sterilize the incubator and egg turner EVERY TIME! I was like huh?! I'm kinda nervous if this will even work....cause we had the temperature stabilized for the recommended 6 hours PRIOR to putting the eggs in. Now the temperature is LOWER than it should be! It's stable...just lower - danged eggs...messing up the temperature! At this point...my eggspectations are kinda low...I'll be happy if I get one or two eggs to hatch! I've had SUCH good luck with my broodies in the past...actually doing SOMETHING makes me nervous! (I'm sure I'll become eggdicted to it though!) I guess you can candle the eggs after day 3....2 more to go! 
Oh...and I'm not too worried...we're goign to the feed store for hay tomorrow....they'll already have chicks!!!!  
Ok...off to a meeting!


----------



## cjhubbs (Feb 25, 2013)

How much did the temperature drop in the incubator? I have incubated a bit and have noticed that the temperature dropping for a little while isn't nearly as bad it rising several degrees. I have had the power go out during incubation for a fer hours and the temperature dropped 5 deg. in the incubator and I still had a 90% hatch rate. However I also had the temperature rise 5 deg. and it killed all but 2 out of 16 chicks.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 25, 2013)

Don't worry Coco, all that fussing isn't really necessary. Tim has put dirty eggs in the incubator, hasn't turned them and they've hatched. He's also put dirty eggs under a light with some tinfoil around the pan and they've hatched.  I've put washed eggs in the incubator and they've hatched. We've put eggs in the incubator and completely ignored them for 21 days and they've hatched. And you're right, if they don't, there's always SS!

Good luck, and you can always get more eggs from us  You know they're all fertile around here


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok...now you guys are seriously making me nervous! If I don't get a SINGLE hatchling out of my eggubator now! 
Bridge....be careful....you KNOW I'll come out with a HUGE basket and collect EVERY egg I can find...hoping for some BEAUTIFUL birds like yours! (Had I known that...or even thought about it...I would've snagged some of your eggs to incubate!)


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2013)

You will probably be just fine with your eggs Coco.  Being a little too cool for a bit doesn't hurt them...too high and it does.  I clean and sterilize the incubator after each hatch here.

Expect to have a decent hatch!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm a "fusser" when it comes to things I can't control - except the weather! 
But when it comes to cute little babies...I can't help but fuss! Then they grow up...and I fuss that they aren't "independent enough!" 
I'm TERRIBLE! 

I just LOVE chickies....I'm going to have to remember to check the chick list from our feed store to see what they should have in stock when we go tomorrow! (It'll be my bday....I'm thinking I might be able to CON DH into some chicks - since we'll be getting his car later in the day...) You know...the chicks would be to "practice"....or "warm up" the brooder!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 25, 2013)

You guys are making me want to get my incubator out


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 25, 2013)

I need to break down and get one.  I keep saying I'm gonna, but something else always comes up.  I'm so freakin tired of having to by more bird tho.  The kind I show are so freakin expensive!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

get an incubator...then you can buy hatching eggs of more rare breeds for less 'rediculous' prices! 

OK...just NEED to ask...does anyone else out there have those kinda coworkers/officemates/whatever whose voice just GRATES on your LAST NERVE....and for whatever reason (ego)...they HAVE to talk at the TOP of their voice most of the flipping time?! I mean really?! Do I NEED to hear your nasaly arguements for gun control? Or how YOUR child is the bla hblah blah blah....


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yup Coco...there is always at least one that will grate ya with verbal scours on every topic and loudly   Put a little scour stop in their coffee...might help 

I'm not on facebook much these days since I like to catch up with friends and family on there, but lately it is all political stuff...if I want biased politics I could turn on any news program on tv.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

yeah well..she just grates on my nerves for several different reasons...nevermind she ALWAYS knows EVERYTHING and it's ALWAYS about HER opinion! I try SO hard not to let people get to me....but sometimes you just can't help it! It's just annoying cause the MORE she KNOWS about something...the LOUDER she gets (Spongebob anyone?!). I need good headphones....

Seems everyone is having lambies now! Sooo excited to see all the lambie pictures guys! (& Kids too...love the little kids!) 
Hey Bon..you be careful with that nastiness headed your way ok!?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 25, 2013)

Coconut, just so everyone is on the same page for tomorrow....

HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT BIRTHDAY TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2013)

YES!!!!!  Hope you have a super happy birthday!!!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy early birthday Coco


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm feeling pretty good about it actually...even though I just looked at the checking account when I knew I shouldn't...(so as to NOT depress myself!). But oh well...I'm still in a chipper mood! Hopefully we'll get DH his "new" car tomorrow at the auto auction...keep your fingers crossed for us!  I figure I could always dress like I'm preggers and walk around all miserable looking to try and win the 'sympathy' bids!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 25, 2013)

Preemptive birthday wishes heading your way!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Birthday! 
I just want you ladies to know...I'll be 35....for the Xth time! Tee hee! (But most times I feel like I'm still 3!!!)


----------



## Meat Goats (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy B-day Coco!

btw don't let your DH mess up those tires


----------



## greenbean (Feb 25, 2013)

Ohhh Happy Birthday!!    What do you want?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday Coco! 

Good luck on the car and chick shopping! 

About the incubator....they usually  do need a little adjustment after adding eggs. You can put in some non fertile eggs when you are setting it up and as you get the eggs you want, you replace one for one. The temp won't flux as much that way. But like mentioned already, low temps don't harm as much unless it is really low for an extended amount of time. Mama chickens do have to go out to eat and drink every once in a while....even when they are broody. The smart ones do at least! And the sterilizing the eggs before hatching is for bacteria and disease control. The temps in an incubator are perfect for ickies to grow....but the eggs don't have to be pristine to hatch. After all, most chickens can't keep all the poop and dirt off their feet when the set. And they set in the dirt and other inconvenient places and still have eggs hatch and healthy chicks. I also sanitize the incubator when I am done with a hatch....but I can't when I stagger hatches too much, so I do it a few times a year, but I have to plan it into my hatching schedule.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 26, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY COCO!   :bun  :bun


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2013)

Happy Birthday Coco!!!!


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 26, 2013)

Coco, Happy B-day


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 26, 2013)

So Coco, is that X a roman numeral. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 26, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> Good luck on the car and chick shopping!


...if we didn't know you were talking about chickens....  

lol, happy birthday CocoNUT!


----------



## Meat Goats (Feb 26, 2013)

Happy Birth Day CocoNUT!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I've had a pretty decent day! 
Slept in this morning...then slept in too late! DH let me sleep...not thinking about the stuff I had to do before we left! Oh well...so I finally got going and got dressed and out the door. Didn't get to the feed store for hay (or chicks)...but we DID get to the post office! The dunderhead at our insurance agent's office screwed up the whole printing out an insurance card with my DH's name on it thing...and DH didn't push it...so off we went to Red Robin for my Bday luch. Ok...so we left WV at like 1130AM. We had a WONDERFUL lunch at Red Robin - I CRAVE their avocado/bacon burgers! Then we futsed around at Target for a little while, picked up a couple drinks at Giant and off to the auto auction. 

I know some of you may be like Auto Auction? Well yeah...this place is AWESOME! Let's just say, after all thsi time of ME tempering DH's enthusiasm for car-shopping and his 'emotional' state etc...we get there, and I see the numbers and variety of vehicles and my little heart just went WEEEEEEEE!!!!  So there I was...like an idiot...running around in the sleet and rain, jumping into every car I could! Starting them up...checking out the mileage etc. We checked out our cars...then kinda wandered around....I was attracted to all the trucks! My poor DH was trying to get me FOCUSED!  Having ADHD in a place like that can be quite the experience! Anywhoo...so we WERE able to win his car! (got it for a deal too!) Just in case...I had worn an outfit that would make me appear to be "with child" in case I needed the sympathy edge in bidding!!!!  We got our car...and for a really 'budget friendly' price too! WOOOO HOOOO! We finally got home around 9PM though! I tell ya...they do a LOT of business...and they're apparently good at it. 

Oh yeah...the weather has been less than wonderful (thanks Bon!) but...it could've been a LOT worse...and all in all it's been a great day! Very positive vibes going! This has been one of the better birthdays I've had in a long time! 

Now I have to remember tomorrow is my mom's bday and call her back! Lots of bdays in February! I'll have to catch up on all the journals etc tomorrow...gotta eat and go to bed. I'm going into work tomorrow (my off day) to make up for today. DH is going to drive us in his NEW car!  

Oh...and the tires on this thing aren't too bad! (We'll see how long they last with DH driving now though....)


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2013)

Glad you had a good birthday   And sorry for our weather coming your way...between you and Bridge, I'm going to get a complex


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 26, 2013)

Happy B-day from my original account Coco.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 27, 2013)

Ah Bon...I was just ribbing you! It was quite funny though...us running around in the HAIL!!!  I mean they were ice beads falling from the sky...WITH the rain! Too funny. Got soaked...but had a lot of fun! i was just glad it wasn't in the 50's...cause then I would've been cold! I know it sounds crazy...but it the weather is messy in the the 30's...I'm ok. Messy in the 50's and I'm freezing my tushy off! 

This morning...it was downright BALMY compared to yesterday. Don't know what the heck is going on, but I think Spring is starting to make trouble for Winter! It's crazy to think March is literally 2 days from now....all the gardening planning I have to do!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 27, 2013)

sorry I missed your B-day 

sooooo. Happy belated birthday to you COCO!!!!!!!!!!!!   

when's the next auction? maybe we will come up..looking for a small truck.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 28, 2013)

That's ok...I hope you're feeling better Southern! (I didn't know you were sick....)
You're ALWAYS welcome to come up and go to the auction! Every Tuesday...EVERY Tuesday!!!  
I want a truck from there now too! Gotta save my pennies though....


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks coco ...got the info!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 1, 2013)

Coco...I answered your pm...then got booted offline...if it didn't go through let me know


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 1, 2013)

I got it Bon...thanks! 
Oh...forgot to mention (in my journal)...that I was a complete louse today. I've been unconcious most of the day...slowly coming back alive. DH is giving me a ration of poop about it....but I NEEDED it! 
Baby - the Icelandic, likes to ruminate IN my raised bed! Silly thing...she just sits there...ruminating away...while Snuggles lays and ruminates outside the bed. Meanwhile the goats were all cuddled together on the hill....ruminating like a big pile of snakes! I think Gus thinks she's a goat! she watches the sheep...but she runs with the goats! Silly critters.....


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 1, 2013)

ohhhh...don't push it...if I got a ration of poop from the other half it would be....game on.... 

Actually, I am getting more energy every day...you will too


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah well....he likes to give me poop! I tried calling several people in my office...no one answered their phones and being Friday...I don't know if they were in or not...so no voicemails. I was in teh process of dialing my supervisor's phone number and woke up a couple hours later! Not sure what happened....but I guess I wasn't 'awake' yet. I was woken up at some point by the sound of a cell phone (not mine)...thought it was DH's. Turns out he had his cell phone...i'm not sure what it was that made that little funny song-like alert then. Oh well....

And Bon...it didn't help that DH pulled all the curtains closed in our bedroom and closed the bathroom door. that essentially makes our bedroom completely dark (YAY!). So it's partially his fault!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 1, 2013)

You needed a day to recuperate from all that sickness you've had lately.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 2, 2013)

Snow flurries today....
DH got me out of the house this AM to work on one of the rabbit hutches...good thing too! I've got kits  due next week...and we need the space. We did some cleaning up around the outside of the house too...it's been fun. My face sorta froze too! Try talking with frozen cheeks/lips!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Makes me glad I am in Oregon. You just gotta wear water wings here


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok...so this morning...before I ran out to work (late)...I noticed Jimmy, my wether, HUMPING Flora! Well, he was TRYING at least! Flora has been really PUSHY with the others lately. Ramming Baby and Snuggles...caught her ramming Sophie goat yesterday too. Poor Jimmy was running after Flora...trying to mount up! Then he tried Lyla...who wasn't having any of it. Not sure what that's about...I"m assuming it's about dominance...I've never seen him do this before. And yes...he's DEFINITELY a wether! He's been dangle-free for about 8 months now?


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 4, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Ok...so this morning...before I ran out to work (late)...I noticed Jimmy, my wether, HUMPING Flora! Well, he was TRYING at least! Flora has been really PUSHY with the others lately. Ramming Baby and Snuggles...caught her ramming Sophie goat yesterday too. Poor Jimmy was running after Flora...trying to mount up! Then he tried Lyla...who wasn't having any of it. Not sure what that's about...I"m assuming it's about dominance...I've never seen him do this before. And yes...he's DEFINITELY a wether! He's been dangle-free for about 8 months now?


Is Flora bred? If she isn't it's likely that she is in heat. The only way we knew Bailey was in heat was that the wethers decided to act like bucks when she came into heat.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sounds like Jimmy has spring fever


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 5, 2013)

just saying hi... HI


----------



## Vickir73 (Mar 5, 2013)

I think you need to install some mirrors for Jimmy 

Glad you are getting your energy back.  We had bunnies born last week.  I'm was due for chicks yesterday or today.  Hopefully I'll hear some peeps when I go out this evening.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Southern! 
Yes...I think Jimmy might be getting "Spring Fever"....or the girls are! Poor thing is probably stir crazy....oh well. 
A mirror huh? That dork would probably try and spar with it! Then Gus would run off with the pieces and lay them about the yard...JUST to annoy me! I don't think there's a NORMAL "person" on our property! I swearr.

So...we're supposed to get some deluge of snow...apparently we're all going to die - according to the news. I think the forecasts finally settled on a foot of snow for our area...less to the east I think. I swear...everyone just goes DUMB when there's mention of snow around here! The danged roads were sprayed with chemicals YESTERDAY! They had to spray them again today...and its supposed to rain first. DUH. It still isn't doing anything...doesn't feel OR smell like it yet. Should be interesting. Everyone's been fed and watered...so all we can do is wait it out! 

Vickr - I have two does due to kit in the next day or two AND I have a batch of eggs (my first ever) in the incubator! I really HOPE we don't lose power! It would figure though....


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 5, 2013)

Coco...yup the news makes it sound like the snowstorm of the decade.  And hope you don't lose power, but that has happened to me with the incubator and if it doesn't go too low for too long it should be fine...on the other hand...if it goes to hot...disaster.

I have eggs in the incubator too   We can have a chick fest on here


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm hoping we'll be ok. I've got the bathtub filled...so hopefully that'll deter any power losses! The more prepared I am...the less likely the 'worst case scenario' seems to unfold! Still isn't doing anything here...

We went to the feed store to get a couple bales of hay...and they had chicks. Of course EVIL was trying to convince me to get babies....I'm holding out for specific breeds (I'm special enough that I got their delivery list)...Evil was not wanting to listen to me - until I told her we should have the SAME kind of chicks hatching from our incubator...for free...in the next two weeks or so! She has been satiated for now....


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 6, 2013)

Coco...that is so true ...well..usually...if you get super prepared nothing happens 

Except in Florida when you live in a coastal town in hurricane season...big time prepared...got whacked 3 times in one month and so glad we were prepared...Of course I make up many pots of coffee, put them in empty soda pop big bottles and froze them...I was soooooooooooooo glad...went over a week with no power on hurricane Charlie and I still got to have my coffee fix.

Storm gone now?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 6, 2013)

Okay, so last night, I must have gone to sleep with BYH on the brain because I had a dream about you last night that was SO SO real!  We were all getting together to throw you a baby shower, and were bringing the weirdest shower gifts.  Pretty sure you were expecting a goat or sheep.  Anywho, I really remember being worried about not labeling the gift right because I could remember your name so I just put your screen name on it.


----------



## Shelly May (Mar 6, 2013)

Pearce, what ever you ate before bed last night, I suggest not having that any more with dreams like those ,  Might want to eat those kinds of foods earlier in the day. But to funny about the name


----------



## Vickir73 (Mar 6, 2013)

candled my eggs last night.  Couldn't see anything (I can't find a flashlight that will see thru the Maran eggs) but I did hear some chirps so hopefully I'll have some chicks this evening.  Good luck on the storm - news always seems to make it sound worse than it's ends up being


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 7, 2013)

A BABY SHOWER?!?!?!   Oh definitely a dream! 
So I woke up at 458AM this morning...writhing in PAIN! My right ear felt like someone was taking a hot poker to it...and just twisting and twisting the hot spike around in there! I was all curled up, crying like a baby! I almost drove myself to the ER...but the thought of THAT bill really scared me! (new insurance doesn't cover ANYTHING and really SUCKS!) So I doped up on Ibuprophen OR Exendren...I'm not sure which one...I just grabbed a bottle....then crawled back into bed, hands over ears, tears streaming down my cheeks. Mercifully I passed out. Evil woke me up at 1130AM this morning. Guess I missed getting her up and off to school! I had gotten up earlier and had enough sense to call work AND the Dr's office to make an appt. By the time EVIL woke me up, BOTH ears were painful and I couldn't hear anything! VERY muffled! Yup, Dr confirmed I have scar tissue and fluid in my right ear...and my throat looks HIGHLY inflamed. Told the Dr i've already had my tonsils out...but he's still not sure if I could have strep (again). So...after going through the LENGTHY list of medicines I'm ALLERGIC to, we settled on one and off I went, with an RX and a note for work - telling me I can't go back until Monday! WTH?! 
So I'm still mostly DEAF right now...left ear is hurting too. 
On the GOOD side...we did get snow...but didn't lose power or anything crazy like that! The yard is a MESS - I was slipping and sliding when going out to feed everyone this afternoon. Gus is half mud-covered. Just gross...I hope hope HOPE spring comes soon and grass starts seriously growing! 
No kits yet...I don't know if the weather caused them to hold on. They were due yesterday...so any day now. 
No peeps yet. I didn't candle the eggs...didn't want to mess with anything...EVIL wants to go back to the feed store and buy chicks! I keep telling her we're going to have our own soon...she doesn't care! 
Now...to catch up on the journals....


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 7, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> A BABY SHOWER?!?!?!   Oh definitely a dream!
> So I woke up at 458AM this morning...writhing in PAIN! My right ear felt like someone was taking a hot poker to it...and just twisting and twisting the hot spike around in there! I was all curled up, crying like a baby! I almost drove myself to the ER...but the thought of THAT bill really scared me! (new insurance doesn't cover ANYTHING and really SUCKS!) So I doped up on Ibuprophen OR Exendren...I'm not sure which one...I just grabbed a bottle....then crawled back into bed, hands over ears, tears streaming down my cheeks. Mercifully I passed out. Evil woke me up at 1130AM this morning. Guess I missed getting her up and off to school! I had gotten up earlier and had enough sense to call work AND the Dr's office to make an appt. By the time EVIL woke me up, BOTH ears were painful and I couldn't hear anything! VERY muffled! Yup, Dr confirmed I have scar tissue and fluid in my right ear...and my throat looks HIGHLY inflamed. Told the Dr i've already had my tonsils out...but he's still not sure if I could have strep (again). So...after going through the LENGTHY list of medicines I'm ALLERGIC to, we settled on one and off I went, with an RX and a note for work - telling me I can't go back until Monday! WTH?!
> So I'm still mostly DEAF right now...left ear is hurting too.
> On the GOOD side...we did get snow...but didn't lose power or anything crazy like that! The yard is a MESS - I was slipping and sliding when going out to feed everyone this afternoon. Gus is half mud-covered. Just gross...I hope hope HOPE spring comes soon and grass starts seriously growing!
> ...


   Hope you get to feeling better soon


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 7, 2013)

thanks Marlow! I just hate not being able to hear! I'm almost blind as a bat...but my hearing and sense of smell have always been above average! Now I'm down to just smell...but my nose is runny....

I think Bon and I are having a competition on who is the sickest person!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your ears! 

I definitely know where you are coming from regarding that type of pain! 

I hope you get to felling better soon!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 7, 2013)

OH poor Coco! You sure have had your share of illnesses lately. Hope that awful pain goes away soon!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh no, that is horrible!  I have had that pain before and it is excruciating.  I so so wish for you to get fast relief and can hear again.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh Coco...ear infections can be so terribly painful...I'm so sorry   And see...you were not lazy at all...and no one should push you to get going...your body was fighting off yet another infection/s...you've had enough of this I know...when it goes on and on it gets so depressing, feeling like your body is letting you down...feeling like you will never get better...and again...I'm so sorry and hope you get over this soon 

And right now Coco...you are winning the sick contest


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 7, 2013)

YAY!!!  I'm a WINNER! Winner of the Sick Contest! WOOO HOOOO!!!! 
I'm just getting TIRED of being SICK and TIRED all the time! I'm also getting nervous about my job! I mean seriously....thankfully I'm not busy ALL the time at work...but still! 
Thanks everyone...I'm mostly just deaf now. The pain is not too bad...and I've taken my FIRST antibiotic pill. So hopefully my ears will heal faster this time...than the last ear infection. That took two rounds of antibiotics! I'm thinking the Dr was worried about me having strep too...just because he doesn't want me going back to work yet AND my throat did look bothered. (Even having your tonsils removed doesn't make you immune...) So here I am...at home...watching Spongebob...listening to my heartbeat in my left ear (kinda creepy)...and being snuggled by two of my putty tats. I did have three or four of them curled up with me earlier. 
Keep those cute baby critter photos coming! They make me feel all snuggly and warm inside....


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 7, 2013)

Coco...maybe I shouldn't mention this since I am NOT a doctor...but have had doctors tell me that despite what the bottle says...double your first dose of antibiotics...I've done that and never needed a second round of antibiotics...just take two instead of one on the first pill...not sure why, but I remember when I had a horse with a respiratory infection years ago, my Dad told me then too...double the first shot, then follow the instructions from the vet....????  Just a thought.

And yes!!!!  Having your tonsils out does not make you immune to strep throat.  

Hate hearing and feeling your heartbeat in your ears and being deaf...not fun...hope this goes away soon!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 7, 2013)

hope you feel better soon


----------



## Vickir73 (Mar 8, 2013)

and here I am with worse news - always gotta be careful of "those" infections "down there" when we are women and are antibiotics.  Man I sure hope you get to feeling better and sure hope you don't start suffering with Spring Fever


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 8, 2013)

Well...I've been suffering from dementia...now that I can't hear! So i'm hearing the dog barking and people in my house and people outside knocking on the door! All kinds of crazy sounds! Sleep has been elusive since I can't seem to sleep with my mouth CLOSED. So my mouth dries out completely...tongue and all...and the back of my throat is all dry and I feel like I'm going to choke on stuff...oh well. 
I'm taking pill #2 early...thanks Bon. Actually, most antibiotics do that. And Vickr...I do LOTS of probiotics! A guy in my office...his wife almost died from _C. difficiles_. Not a pretty thing! For a while we were BOTH worried I had gotten it. So probiotics it is!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 8, 2013)

Had c-dif 2x...hospitalized both times... near death first time, was prepared 2nd time. Nothing to mess with. I hope you feel better Coco! Yep, dr overdosed me on anti-biotics for a wisdom tooth infection... should have had 250 mg tabs 2x day (according to actual weight) he gave me 1000 mig 2x daily for fisrt day then 1000 mg every day after... blew out all my good flora. 

I warne d the doc beforehand too... can't sue though... too expensive.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hope your antibiotics kick in and you get better and start hearing normally again Coco! 

I won't congratulate you for winning the sick contest...the prize on that contest is awful   As for antibiotics and avoiding more problems from them, I always stock up on tons of cranberry juice, yogurt and apple cider vinegar when I fill an antibiotic prescription...just to avoid any more problems.

Funny when you can't hear well, you hear all kinds of sounds that aren't there...when I take a shower and I'm alone in the house, I hear all kinds of things


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 8, 2013)

Good gravy Southern....2 xs?!!?!?!?  Wow...you must have a good hospital close by. My coworker's wife almost died as well...was in the hospital for over a month...now she's in a nursing home to get the physical therapy to get her walking again! They had to remove part of her colon and she STILL almost died. I kept telling him to have her transferred down to winchester...but he kept her at city hospital. Scarey! 

Oh Bon...I make these weird whistling/flute sounds with my nose/breathing. I'm pretty good about staying ahead of the probiotics. I've got my ACV, OJ, yogurt, kefir, etc. Cranberry juice does nothing for me actually. This is so weird...I can't remember having so many ear infections...DH told me I've had at least one since Evil was born...9 years ago! But twice in less than 3 months? It's like the strep thing where I had it so often they finally took my tonsils out! But the ear infections really HURT! 

I'm just hoping I'll get to a point where my health will stabilize and I'll be happy and wonderful again! (& hopefully thin again too!!!)


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 9, 2013)

checked on the bunnies this morning...Sally was in the process of having her kits...8 kits! She actually made a nest this time AND was taking care of her kits! FINALLY!!!!!  
Nothing from Cinamom yet....


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 9, 2013)

Feeling any better yet Coco?  Or too soon for the antibiotics to kick in?

Ummmmm...where are the baby kit photos missy?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 9, 2013)

I wanna see 'um!    Hope you are feeling better.  If not, maybe you could start a band---ya know and play your nose.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 9, 2013)

Well...yes and no. I still can't really hear as good as before...still underwater. Last night I couldn't sleep...I couldn't breathe...started coughing horribly. Bronchitis!!! YAY!!!  I think I must send EVIL to come and live with you Bon. She can keep you sick all the time. I swear...she's a vector for disease...she's the reason i had my tonsils removed...she's a strep carrier. Danged child. 

By the time I got online this evening, it was too dark for me to take photos with my cellphone. Our camera isn't charged...and my cell phone camera doesn't have a flash. Kinda annoys me that it doesn't have a flash. The old one did. Oh well...will get them tomorrow. Poor Sally...she wasn't looking too happy with me looking in there anyways. She had blood all over her face and dewlap from eating the afterbirth too. Looked kinda gross....like that rabbit from Monty Python and the Search for the Holy Grail!!!  

After reading Greenbean's journal...I'm kinda nervous that something doesn't try and get in and get momma/babies. It's a good thing we have 4 cats patroling that area!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh Coco...I so feel for you...I did all that for months...lack of sleep and hacking and feeling awful is so tiring...sometimes I felt like I was dying and sometimes I admit that I hoped I was...couldn't take it for so long, and no I am not suicidal...just had had enough...really hope you get better soon 

And yes...send your daughter here...I'd love it...truly I would...yup...I'll take my chances with kiddo germs...had some this week and no regrets...so worth it...she would fit into our crazy life so perfectly I know...we don't do things the "normal" at all 

Pearce...start a band with her nose?    I'm better now, but I could have been the nasal bass


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 10, 2013)

Here are the kit photos: 




I found one off to the side on the wire...must've crawled out of the nest...looking for mom. Mom appears to have eaten it's hind leg off too. Not sure how many are left now....I didn't fuss too much with the nest...wanna keep momma interested in them. 





And more from around the farm today: 
Baby and Snuggles: 








Flora: 








And then...some of my spinning: 








Crocheted into the Pineapple scarft -It's being pinned and dried outside in the sun today.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow! Nice critters! 

Nice handi work with the yarn and scarf too!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Mar 10, 2013)

I like the color of your yarn!


----------



## greenbean (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats on the kits!  They're so cute!  So are the other animals   And I love your yarn!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 11, 2013)

Great pictures! Oh, in case you can't hear me, I said GREAT PICTURES!!!  I must come for a visit and see all the cute babies! The yarn and the scarf turned out beautifully.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 13, 2013)

So...I found out yesterday that as of this moment...I will NOT have a job after the 29th of this month! My position is not being renewed on my contract. The customer, although they love my work, they do not have enough work (or money) to pay for my position in the new year. Well..they WOULD have enough work for me, if management were to PUSH the SOP...however, since that's not going to happen...and the office is in a reorg...it's easier to do away with my position. Not the first time it's happened to me...and probably won't be the last. Nobody appreciates an Editor! Oh well...egos are involved here too....oh well. 

I was holding it together pretty well too. DH took it well (again, not the first time we've been through this) and I was chugging along on my way into work this morning....WHEN...BLAMO! I got pulled over for speeding! Isn't that just great?! I was too busy thinking about this whole job thing and the sneaky bugger was sitting out in a corn field! So...I had my emotional breakdown on the side of the road (not in front of the cop)...and I'm at work now. Gotta make up those hours from being out sick last week! Poop happens! It sucks...but all we can do is move on!  So...I'm job hunting again. Maybe I'll figure out how to free-lance it. Who knows? This could be another adventure! 

Yeah it sucks...but what I learned the last time is that everything happens for a reason...even if we can't see it at the time! (or appreciate it.) I'm going to try and stay positive and know that one way or another, it'll work itself out. (Of course I"m not sitting at home on my fat tushy...waiting for stuff to happen!) Time to pound the pavement again! 

GO TEAM! 

(Oh...my ear is still infected and I can't hear out of it now....FUN!!!!)


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 13, 2013)

Go Team! Yes, when one door close another one opens, isn't that what they say? I know it seems like it's raining buckets on your right now but the sun will come out tomorrow. Now that I'm finished throwing all those clichs at you, here's another one:

Bad Things Happen to Good Sheople!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 13, 2013)

YAY! 
Now if I can just avoid walking near venomous snakes...I think I'll be ok!!! lol


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 13, 2013)

Bridge is right...bad things happen to good Sheople


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry about the job, ticket and ear infections.... 

Life is like a box of rocks sometimes.... We'll wait with you for the better times to show up........


----------



## Vickir73 (Mar 14, 2013)

When HE closes a door - he opens a window.  It will get better - maybe not as soon as we want it to, but it will.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 14, 2013)

Yup! I'm already looking and checking out various options. It'd be a lot easier if I could get rid of this stinking ear infection. Fortunately...DH has gotten SO MANY tickets (even since we've been married) that he's been really sweet. He did feed MOST of the critters yesterday...I still had to pick up some of the ones he forgot though. Stinker! I tried making up hours yesterday at work...ended up getting my fevers back and my ear hurting again......SO....I ended up in bed all day again! This is getting STUPID. Although being allergic to most antibiotics doesn't help! 

You all are so sweet. thanks for the support! It's been really amazing...and even DH has been so sweet...it's kind of humbling! Of course EVIL makes me crazy....but hey...I guess that just means she still NEEDS me!!!  

Oh...so I went out to check the kits today....and Cinamom...didn't have a SINGLE LIVE kit. They'd all gotten out of her nest and died...they were all FAT too! Sally's kits were all good...except ONE. So in total...I lost 8 kits. Sally's kits aren't as FAT as Cinamom's...but they all have full bellies and are still chugging along. She was REALLY interested to see what I was doing with her kits...but she DID NOT get aggressive with me at all! No grunting, squealing or charging! I complimented her profusely too. She has ONE white kit and one kind of ermine colored one. The rest are black I think. I'll get more photos. I'm sad about Cinamom's babies....and I think she was too...but I'm rebreeding her right now...so hopefully we'll get back on track with her. She's an awesome mom!


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok...So I've been busy being sick lately. Ear is still filled with liquid...but it's no longer infected. Dr. says my nasal passages are all inflamed (throat looks good)...so we're working on getting the nasal inflamation down to release the pressure in my ears and let the liquid out. Fun huh? So when I'm not dying of liquid filled ears...I've been trying to make up hours at work. 

Well...then new news is that this weekend...I picked up a suffolk bottle lamb. I know I know...I said I was 'good'...but I couldnt help it. He's sooo sweet...his name is Baa Baa cause he's all black (for now). He's quite vocal...poor guy. We picked him up yesterday....so I think he's a little depressed now cause eventhough momma didn't have enough milk for him and his brother...he was still in with them. So I slept on the floor with him all night! That didn't help with the ear thing....cause I have my fever again! But Baa Baa is sleeping on my lap as I type. He was being supplemented with a bottle by the person we got him from...and I have gotten him to take a little...but I"m thinking I might need to get out to Bridget's place and get me some goat milk! Evil complains that he smells funny...it's the lanolin! I can smell it on him! 

But that's it for me. still job hunting. Still alive! 

Oh...and on a flame rant...I picked Baa Baa up in the country. Well...Evil and I got lost (missed a turn) so I was trying to turn around. I pulled into a driveway to turn around and all of a sudden this lady in the car behind me is honking and screaming at me...gesturing....going insane! From what I could make out...that was HER driveway and she wanted me to get the "F" out of it! I told her I was trying to turn around and she replied with a bunch of obsceneties! Are you serious?! So I pulled out and went up the road a bit....turned around....and as I was driving past her driveway (she was sitting in her car)...I couldn't help myself...I gave her the international salute for all people of particular awesomeness! Evil even couldn't understand why this lady was sooo nasty! And readers...remember...if you're going to be STUPID like this...don't do it in your OWN DRIVEWAY...cause OBVIOUSLY she wasn't thinking that I now KNOW where she lives! I mean if I were just a little unhinged........! Obviously she was a transplant! whatever....


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh OH! That lady! So what you do now is go at night and pee in her yard, just for your own satisfaction. 

A bottle baby! Wowie! A ram lamb, I guess you'll end up eating him? lol Was that a CL find? Somehow that one slipped by Tim's radar. Now he thinks if we just got one of those feeder buckets with nipples, we can take in a whole bunch of bottle babies! Not. They are in the house. Crying. Peeing on the floor.  So we have 3 now, 3 with milk from one goat!  Tim's big cheese making enterprise is going down the tubes, since all the milk we had in the fridge is going going gone!  The ram lamb we got yesterday was crying a lot, too, missing his mommy. He was with her up until yesterday when my friend brought him over. Now he's cuddled quietly behind my chair with his half sister. They are sooo sweet! 

Sorry you are suffering from so many ailments lately. Hope you get better soon!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 18, 2013)

That lady...if you can call her that...just doesn't know who she's messing with 

Congrats on your bottle baby...we need photos!!!

Again...here I go with medical advice and I'm not a doctor...but...my sinus/ear problems were greatly helped by Musinex D...that stuff worked for me and pretty quickly.  Hope you get better soon!!!  And sorry our horrid weather will probably be making its way to you...


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 18, 2013)

Horrid weather? Oh Bon...we don't know anything about that now! I woke up this morning and everything was white! I went to pick up Evil from Choir after school....and it was snowing again! Sleeting actually....and the roads were a mess. I'm hoping it's not supposed to be nasty like this for the rest of the week! Oh well...

Yes...it must've escaped Tim's radar...Baa Baa....he was a CL find! The gentleman I got him from has a decent sized farm. Nice operation too. But Baa Baa's mom lambed late (apparently...a lot of ewes are lambing late this year....) and she didn't have enough milk for both boys. He was the second twin and had to be pulled...he's so sweet. I think he's finally accepted me as his surrogate and he's doing a little better taking the bottle. His sucking reflex isn't really strong...but we've got a system going. He stays with two of my friendly bunnies during hte day...in their indoor run when I'm not home. They're as big as he is! But that way he has access to hay and water (which he has eaten!) and company. 

Oh and yeah...that lady was pretty STUPID! Evil and I discussed how it was SUCH a SHAME that I didn't have any eggs in the car with us....But hey...who knows what kind of day she was having. (Still doesn't justify her nasty behavior...but still...) I TRY so hard to be nice...but it doesn't always work. I just make sure people who spaz on me KNOW that I'm not a shrinking violet! I've had rednecks in our valley try to intimidate me....but I can "redneck" it with the best of them! Whatever...

Photos of Baa Baa are coming...I'm trying to get some really CUTE ones! And Bridge...you KNOW we need photos of your new bottle babes too....


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 20, 2013)

Well...right ear still has fluid in it...but it's not infected. So I have no other reason to NOT hear out of it. Just frustrating. 
No chicks from the eggubator...I think I may've screwed it up. Nothing...nada!   When do I pull the eggs out if they haven't hatched? 
Bridge...I'll be over to pick up one of those Tunis bottle lambs and some eggs here pretty soon!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)

How is your ear doing?    Not being able to hear is so annoying.  And did you get any chicks?  We pulled unhatched eggs at day 23-24, put them into zipper baggies, and cracked them to see what the deal was.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey Pearce! Yup...still have fuild in my ear. It's really annoying the poop outta me! I'm trying everything too! 
NONE of our eggs hatched...so I threw them off the deck...ended up hitting the roof with one of them! NOTHING in any of them! 
We got at LEAST 4 inches of snow last night...probably closer to 6 though. It's still snowing too. I took some photos...will have to post them later.


----------

